# Tivo Plus(?)



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Starting the thread: keep it clean and on point. Thank you


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

cwoody222 said:


> Bloomberg TV is running an item on their ticker that said something like "TiVo CEO wants to make up ground from streaming" but I can't find details/interview yet.
> 
> But he must have spoken to someone today.
> 
> ...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Tivo plus a Roku = total tv solution.

Tivo Plus is an app for streaming boxes is my guess. IN the future maybe Tivo is headless. just an off the cuff guess. I haven't put much thought into it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo tosses the product qualifier "Plus" around way too much ... TiVo Desktop Plus, Roamio Plus, BOLT+, TiVo Bridge Plus ... and they haven't all been pluses.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Based on the very little context we have it almost sounds like a service. Not sure what kind of service they'd offer though. Unless they've decided to offer their own skinny bundle paired with a cloud DVR.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> TiVo tosses the product qualifier "Plus" around way too much ... TiVo Desktop Plus, Roamio Plus, BOLT+, TiVo Bridge Plus ... and they haven't all been pluses.


Plus...


> The show was NOT recorded and got a "The program was not recorded because it was scheduled with a TiVo Plus service feature. To upgrade to TiVo Plus please go to DIRECTV Central and choose "How to upgrade to *TiVo Plus* service".


Recording fails because of TiVo Plus Service Feature?​


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

TiVo Plus (headache)


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Tivo with fries...


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

It’s TIVO+


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

TiVo looks to stream into the future with a new console


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

That’s nothing but a re-writing of the Bloomberg story with zero new info.

Fake news. Sad!


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Well, when half the articles on websites are just regurgitated content farms...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

_Later this month, TiVo plans to announce new international customers, and in October it will unveil a new product, TiVo Plus, that better integrates new streaming services with the company's core TV console.
_​So what OnePass was supposed to do?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

smark said:


> Well, when half the articles on websites are just regurgitated content farms...


Yes, 50% of the content around the internet is simply rewordings of another site's original article.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> Tivo plus a Roku = total tv solution.
> 
> Tivo Plus is an app for streaming boxes is my guess. IN the future maybe Tivo is headless. just an off the cuff guess. I haven't put much thought into it.


Yeah, that was my initial thought too. They're gonna charge for usage of the new TiVo apps for Roku, Apple TV, Fire TV, and Android TV and call that platform/service TiVo Plus.

Or as krkaufman suggests, TiVo Plus is some kind of souped-up version of OnePass that simply better integrates the existing apps on the TiVo platform. But how could that be a "new product"? Maybe the journalist simply used an inexact word and should have called it a "new feature".

OTOH, what if they're introducing a way for streaming app content to be pulled from an external streaming device into a TiVo DVR? Could that be done with HDMI passthrough (like the Xbox used to do)? Or maybe some kind of agreement in place between, say, Tivo and Roku? (Although it's hard to see any streaming platform signing up to cooperate with a system that lets you avoid their UI, including its ads. Unless maybe they were receiving subscription money for the feature.)

So, yeah, probably not. Seems pretty far-fetched. Although such a scenario comes the closest to matching the exact wording in the article: "integrates new streaming services with the company's core TV console".


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> OTOH, what if they're introducing a way for streaming app content to be pulled from an external streaming device into a TiVo DVR?


Well, they'd do well to offer a service of sorts for Roku users similar to the OnePass feature, that allows an aggregated watchlist ... capable of launching playback of a given program via the associated service's app, including via the to-be-released TiVo streaming apps. On arriving for a visit to her place, my sister was complaining about the inability to create a "watchlist" on her Roku that allows her to save specific shows or videos for later viewing, relieving her of the need to remember from which service each program is streamed.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

There is a you tube video showing a Tivo app for Roku, AppleTV and s third febice
I think it was a recast from Amazon. Does this work with your cable service??


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mattyro7878 said:


> There is a you tube video showing a Tivo app for Roku, AppleTV and s third febice
> I think it was a recast from Amazon. Does this work with your cable service??


Those apps are not available yet.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Well, they'd do well to offer a service of sorts for Roku users similar to the OnePass feature, that allows an aggregated watchlist ... capable of launching playback of a given program via the associated service's app, including via the to-be-released TiVo streaming apps. On arriving for a visit to her place, my sister was complaining about the inability to create a "watchlist" on her Roku that allows her to save specific shows or videos for later viewing, relieving her of the need to remember from which service each program is streamed.


Yeah. They have their Roku Feed feature, which sort of does that. But the TV app on Apple TV does a way better job of creating an aggregated watchlist (with the exception of Netflix content, which refuses to participate).


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

FireTV lets you do it too, sort of. You can add (most) shows to your WatchList from Search.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

[INDENT said:


> _...TiVo Plus, that better integrates new streaming services with the company's core TV console.
> _[/INDENT]


Completely fishing here, but I could see this as a rebranded "Mini" running on Android TV.

This would allow them to release a retail based Android box right away that bests streams content from the core console (Bolt or Edge) and also provide the best integration to work with other streaming services.

Makes sense, let the consoles handle in home recording of cable or OTA feeds, and maximize the streaming experience on the TiVo Plus (rebranded Mini).

If you think about it, this is a step towards tapping into a TiVo cloud DVR service or continuing to use a home based TiVo DVR.

It also is closer to the Amazon model (which is their closest competition).

FireTV Recast + FireTV Stick/Box 
VS 
TiVo DVR + TiVo Plus (aka Mini on Android)

Anyway, my $2 bet is on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I certainly hope that whatever they announce in October does not take the same amount of time to be actually released as the mini wireless adapter, as in NEVER!

But perhaps you are right. Maybe it's a mini Android box that can be read by the TiVo Edge. And maybe the wireless adapter is being announced at the same time to go with the new mini Android box?

Any of you tech guys know whether such a thing is possible?

Pure speculation


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A mini android box would likely have built in wifi.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

jaselzer said:


> I certainly hope that whatever they announce in October does not take the same amount of time to be actually released as the mini wireless adapter, as in NEVER!
> 
> But perhaps you are right. Maybe it's a mini Android box that can be read by the TiVo Edge. And maybe the wireless adapter is being announced at the same time to go with the new mini Android box?
> 
> ...


The problem I see with such a proposed product is that, in order to have access to the Google Play app store with all its Android TV apps, then this Mini/Plus box would need to be running Google's Android TV operating system. If it just ran TiVo's own implementation of open-source Android, it wouldn't have access to Google's app store. (This is what Amazon did with their own Fire TV but Amazon was early enough and powerful enough to develop their own Amazon app store.)

OK, so then let's say this box does in fact run Google Android TV. Google won't let TiVo (or anyone else) heavily customize the home screen on a retail device. Pay TV operators and manufacturers of pay TV boxes ARE allowed to customize Google's home screen in that way. That's why TiVo can offer IPTV operators custom boxes with their Hydra UI on the home screen even though the boxes are running Google Android TV. But I don't think Google would allow them to sell such devices to the public.

So in that case, we're left with TiVo simply selling a standard Google Android TV box like the Mi Box S or the eMatic Jetstream. Sure, it could come with a TiVo *app* pre-installed, sitting there on the home screen, but TiVo wouldn't be able to "take over" the whole home screen.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

Anne Tivo+ will add TV Everywhere support.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

tallmomof2 said:


> Anne Tivo+ will add TV Everywhere support.


That was my thought as well, a la' the Channels DVR app.

I do like the Android TV idea as well, even moreso actually.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

BillyClyde said:


> That was my thought as well, a la' the Channels DVR app.
> 
> I do like the Android TV idea as well, even moreso actually.


Who knows what TiVo Plus will be. From other discussions, there is speculation that TiVo Plus may be a channel subscription model similar to Amazon, etc in order to drive services revenue...who knows

I like my Mini/TiVo Plus idea more...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

"While TiVo+ appears to be initially launching as something akin to the The Roku Channel or a Tubi-esque app of ad-supported video, it seems quite likely that the functionality is destined for much deeper integration"

TiVo+ Video Streaming Launches Next Month


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> "While TiVo+ appears to be initially launching as something akin to the The Roku Channel or a Tubi-esque app of ad-supported video, it seems quite likely that the functionality is destined for much deeper integration"
> 
> TiVo+ Video Streaming Launches Next Month


This sounds like something that will be greeted with a collective yawn by most TiVo users. Sure, having a new app on TiVo, something along the lines of Tubi or Crackle, featuring free popular content is nice but the average TiVo user seems pretty allergic to watching ads. And serving up ads is the whole rationale behind TiVo+, it sounds like. Which makes sense, because if the content is free, well, they gotta make money on it somehow.

Beyond that, it sounds like this is just the first step in a larger plan that TiVo may follow to make money from advertising as opposed to (or in addition to) subscription fees. As in offering a DVR which doesn't have a service fee (either monthly or lifetime) for access to the program guide and the ability to record shows from linear channels, but which will force you to watch ads when playing back recordings.

I think the plan would be for TiVo to replace the recorded ads with different ones that they sell to advertisers, with the ads injected in the recordings via internet connection. (This, by the way, is how cloud DVR services from cable TV providers will all work.) Maybe they could get some cord-cutting OTA viewers to use such a TiVo with free DVR service. Would depend on how much the up-front cost for the hardware is. Price it the same as, say, an HDHomeRun OTA tuner (about $80), and then allow them to access the whole set-up for live and recorded OTA TV via the new TiVo apps on the streaming devices they already use (Roku, etc.) -- I could see that getting some takers. Whether it could get enough to matter for TiVo's future, I'm not sure. And frankly I can't see any cable TV subscribers buying a TiVo and opting for free ad-supported DVR service rather than just paying the monthly or lifetime fee. Those folks are already forking out a decent amount for pay TV. What's a little more in order to be able to skip past all those ads?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> "While TiVo+ appears to be initially launching as something akin to the The Roku Channel or a Tubi-esque app of ad-supported video, it seems quite likely that the functionality is destined for much deeper integration"
> 
> TiVo+ Video Streaming Launches Next Month


_"&#8230; and I'm told TiVo has actually tested running ads alongside DVR recordings. *Which sounds quite obnoxious* (and somewhere ironic, given Auto Skip)"_


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Now that we know what it is, it reminds me of some patents they filed a year or two ago, where they wanted to aggregate web content. Seemed curious at the time.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> _"&#8230; and I'm told TiVo has actually tested running ads alongside DVR recordings. *Which sounds quite obnoxious* (and somewhere ironic, given Auto Skip)"_


Yeah that sounds like complete hell, but not so bad if it were in the context of discounted or even free service of some kind.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yeah that sounds like complete hell, but not so bad if it were in the context of discounted or even free service of some kind.


Yeah, I can't believe that they'd try to introduce that kind of thing into the existing paid TiVo service for retail users. Customers would drop the platform FAST. But if it was an option you could take in exchange for free or discounted service (for those who hadn't already paid for lifetime), then sure, options are always nice.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

So it’s just an app that’s gonna offer some free content, likely with ads?

Probably something they’re just rebranding.

A bullet point to add to product lists to entice cord cutters, “thousands of FREE shows and tv from TiVo+!”

Yawn.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I wonder if they'll be able to get the metadata correct for the Tivo+ programming?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tomhorsley said:


> I wonder if they'll be able to get the metadata correct for the Tivo+ programming?


LOL.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jaselzer said:


> Starting the thread: keep it clean and on point. Thank you


Streaming service with monthly fees = income stream for TiVo.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> Streaming service with monthly fees = income stream for TiVo.


No, all indications are that this new streaming service, TiVo+, is going to be free. TiVo's income stream will come from unskippable ads embedded in the content.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> No, all indications are that this new streaming service, TiVo+, is going to be free. TiVo's income stream will come from unskippable ads embedded in the content.


Which is Roku's model that they are probably attempting to mimic.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

smark said:


> Which is Roku's model that they are probably attempting to mimic.


TiVo's time to eat Roku's lunch was 10 years ago. That ship has sailed, imo.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

OrangeCrush said:


> TiVo's time to eat Roku's lunch was 10 years ago.


I never understand why Roku is treated as a Gold standard (someone to emulate). As an example today their stock is roughly down 15% (as of this post)... last Tuesday down 10%... they have had a "great" run up but reality will set in as the market matures.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> No, all indications are that this new streaming service, TiVo+, is going to be free. TiVo's income stream will come from unskippable ads embedded in the content.


Oh, great, live TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Charles R said:


> I never understand why Roku is treated as a Gold standard (someone to emulate). As an example today their stock is roughly down 15% (as of this post)... last Tuesday down 10%... they have had a "great" run up but reality will set in as the market matures.


They've stagnated. When they first came out they were the first cheap streaming box, but now they're just one of many and have a proprietary platform that developers have to support.

I suspect that in the end the streaming boxes will fall to the same paradigm as phones/tablets. There will be Apple, Android and Amazon with their "it's basically Android with a different store". These services are sick of having to maintain 8 different versions of their app for all the various devices.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I loved Roku when they sold Audio streamers, thats how they started. Their hockey puck video streamers are junk, cant even browse web videos or put kodi on it or play mpeg 2 vobs /DVD isos like you can with the FireStick.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Charles R said:


> As an example today their stock is roughly down 15% (as of this post)


Today's Roku stock drop was linked to this story.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

humbb said:


> Today's Roku stock drop was linked to this story.


Or was it linked to this webpage? Spooky!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

humbb said:


> Today's Roku stock drop was linked to this story.


Yeah, Comcast has stated that they want their X1 platform to rival Roku in terms of the breadth of apps it supports. (Although they're not ever going to let apps for competing cable channel services, like YouTube TV and PS Vue, on X1.) And X1 is getting there. It landed Prime Video awhile back and will soon have Hulu (a version of the app that just offers the core on-demand service, not the live TV or premium add-ons). Of course it will have Comcast/NBCU's own Peacock app when it launches next spring. Will be very interesting to see if X1 will land the apps (and distribution/billing) for Disney+ and HBO Max.

At any rate, Comcast is now giving away one free X1 streaming box rental to their broadband-only subs if they also rent a Comcast modem/router gateway (a $13/mo charge where I live). And it's a pretty nice streamer, with 4K HDR, a full-featured voice remote, and a cross-app unified watchlist that even supports Netflix. Has a dedicated section for free content and another that pulls together all the live channels you might get from across various free and paid apps/services into one grid guide. And no tacky ads on the home screen like Roku has.

I really could see this free streamer pulling some folks away from Roku and Fire TV. Comcast is the most popular broadband provider in the country.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

Charles R said:


> I never understand why Roku is treated as a Gold standard (someone to emulate). As an example today their stock is roughly down 15% (as of this post)... last Tuesday down 10%... they have had a "great" run up but reality will set in as the market matures.


I don't know about calling Roku a gold standard, but they presently have close to 50% of the OTT streaming device market and more or less created that entire market segment. TiVo was in a far better position to do that circa 2009 but missed the opportunity completely. They sorta tried with the Premiere & Roamio but were too expensive and too late to market to get significant market share.

I say this while pointing out that Roku's success isn't for any particular technical advantage over its competitors, most of which have better hardware and software powering their devices. Roku won its market share largely for being content agnostic and staying out of the various pissing matches between technology, content and retail heavyweights.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The relevant Tivo Plus portions from this article:

TiVo, the digital video recorder from the 2000s, wants to make a comeback - CNN

- October
- Recommends stuff you subscribe to, similar to Apple TV
- will include VOD from Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, YouTube, Xumo, Jukin Media, and newspaper publisher Gannett. More announced in October.
- Still in talks to add other services, like NBC, SlingTV and TikTok.
- Will also be available on *a $50 Android dongle coming next year.

*


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

What’s this dongle gonna do? Run Android TV and have the TiVo Plus app which does what exactly? Just recommends programming and combines programming sources into a single guide?

So like Roku? Or FireTV? Besides the TiVo name what distinguishes this?

Will this also play recordings from a TiVo DVR?

Is this supposed to attract non TiVo users? Is it supposed to try to convert them into DVR users?

I don’t get the point of this dongle.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, Comcast has stated that they want their X1 platform to rival Roku


So does TiVo, doesn't mean they'll be competent enough to do it, or attractive enough to get zillions of streaming services to support their box (though if they run android, and can simply load the phone apps, that might help).


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

tomhorsley said:


> So does TiVo, doesn't mean they'll be competent enough to do it, or attractive enough to get zillions of streaming services to support their box (though if they run android, and can simply load the phone apps, that might help).


They can't just load the phone apps, can they?

I thought the Android TV apps need to support the "lean back" UI and remote control operation.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tomhorsley said:


> So does TiVo, doesn't mean they'll be competent enough to do it, or attractive enough to get zillions of streaming services to support their box (though if they run android, and can simply load the phone apps, that might help).


Well, the difference between TiVo and Comcast's X1 are, I'd say, over 10 million more users that X1 has in the US. At the end of the day, it's not really about being technologically competent, it's about having enough users to make your platform a worthwhile destination for app developers/streaming service providers. (That said, Comcast is no slouch, technologically speaking. They've got quite a lot of talent working in their labs.)


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> What's this dongle gonna do? Run Android TV and have the TiVo Plus app which does what exactly? Just recommends programming and combines programming sources into a single guide?
> 
> So like Roku? Or FireTV? Besides the TiVo name what distinguishes this?
> 
> ...


Dongle sounds like a Fire TV stick (clone) that also receive streams from a Tivo DVR.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

cwoody222 said:


> What's this dongle gonna do? Run Android TV and have the TiVo Plus app which does what exactly? Just recommends programming and combines programming sources into a single guide?


This is the big question I have. What exactly will this $50 dongle from TiVo look like? The article says it is "built to run on Google's Android TV". OK. Well, at least so far, Google has only allowed companies that license their Android TV operating system a small amount of leeway in terms of modifying the home screen UI when it comes to retail devices. (Devices made for pay TV operators to distribute to their customers are an entirely different story. They qualify for Google's "Android TV Operator Tier" program, which allows them to completely to-do the home screen.)

So will this TiVo Android TV dongle basically have the same standard home screen UI as, say, the Nvidia Shield TV or the Mi Box S, but with the new TiVo+ app pre-installed? In this case, Google is still controlling the overall look and feel and Google (not TiVo) is in charge of system-wide content recommendations.

Or will it instead feature the native TiVo Hydra UI on the home screen, with TiVo taking over from Google the main duties of suggesting content across various third-party apps and services? (This is how the TiVo Android TV boxes for their IPTV operator partners work.)

The only sentence that kinda sorta touches on that question in the CNN story is this:

_The dongle can be plugged into the back of a TV and will load up TiVo's service for broadband customers and also use AI to make recommendations, similar to TiVo Plus, but as a hardware solution._ ​OK! So... clear as mud.

At the very least, I would expect this new dongle from TiVo to connect to any TiVo DVRs on the same network and act as a Mini. (In other words, it will have the forthcoming TiVo app for streaming devices built in.)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

NashGuy said:


> This is the big question I have. What exactly will this $50 dongle from TiVo look like? The article says it is "built to run on Google's Android TV". OK. Well, at least so far, Google has only allowed companies that license their Android TV operating system a small amount of leeway in terms of modifying the home screen UI when it comes to retail devices. (Devices made for pay TV operators to distribute to their customers are an entirely different story. They qualify for Google's "Android TV Operator Tier" program, which allows them to completely to-do the home screen.)
> 
> So will this TiVo Android TV dongle basically have the same standard home screen UI as, say, the Nvidia Shield TV or the Mi Box S, but with the new TiVo+ app pre-installed? In this case, Google is still controlling the overall look and feel and Google (not TiVo) is in charge of system-wide content recommendations.
> 
> ...


Damn shame you didn't predict this release


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

compnurd said:


> Damn shame you didn't predict this release


I've been calling on TiVo to adopt either Google Android TV or open-source Android for over three years now.

Oh Crap - Rovi buys TiVo?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

NashGuy said:


> I've been calling on TiVo to adopt either Google Android TV or open-source Android for over three years now.
> 
> Oh Crap - Rovi buys TiVo?


Hell of a reach on that one


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

hey i called for Tivo to go to Roku for over 5 years now. lol.

Tivo & Roku sitting in a tree


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

compnurd said:


> Hell of a reach on that one


Not really. Do a search for posts by NashGuy with the text string "Android TV" and you'll see a ton. I didn't necessarily PREDICT that they'd roll out an Android TV device but I repeatedly said that they SHOULD do so if they wanted to offer a device with a decent app platform.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> hey i called for Tivo to go to Roku for over 5 years now. lol.
> 
> Tivo & Roku sitting in a tree


Looks like you were calling for some kind of partnership/tie-up between TiVo and Roku. As far as I can tell, that's not happening. Although it does look like TiVo is going to make their Mini-type app available for Roku, along with the other major streaming platforms (Apple TV, Fire TV, Android TV).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> Looks like you were calling for some kind of partnership/tie-up between TiVo and Roku. As far as I can tell, that's not happening. Although it does look like TiVo is going to make their Mini-type app available for Roku, along with the other major streaming platforms (Apple TV, Fire TV, Android TV).


Sure, but the point was they needed to recognize market realities and do something about the crappy streaming experiences on their DVRs....some 5 years ago. 

Roku was just the poster child for what they could do and who they could work with.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The relevant Tivo Plus portions from this article:
> 
> TiVo, the digital video recorder from the 2000s, wants to make a comeback - CNN
> 
> ...


Interestingly, this article was "updated" this afternoon. This morning's original version said that TiVo was in discussions with Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon Prime--the article now states this as a done deal (with the discussions with NBC and others still in the discussion phase, as stated this a.m.).


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

NashGuy said:


> Not really. Do a search for posts by NashGuy with the text string "Android TV" and you'll see a ton. I didn't necessarily PREDICT that they'd roll out an Android TV device but I repeatedly said that they SHOULD do so if they wanted to offer a device with a decent app platform.


So what I said was correct the first time


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Interestingly, this article was "updated" this afternoon. This morning's original version said that TiVo was in discussions with Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon Prime--the article now states this as a done deal (with the discussions with NBC and others still in the discussion phase, as stated this a.m.).


Probably because Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon Prime are the only currently available services. The in discussion phase services are not currently available. Apple hasn't even signed up Netflix for Apple TV. And like Apple TV you still need to pay each individual service provider.

Good to see TiVO now has a CEO with a stated vision and a decent Executive level resume.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

This might be a rhetorical question, but, how will TiVo Plus be any better than Tivo's current pathetic support of Amazon Prime? Most series on Prime are finally "seen" by a OnePass months (if at all) after a series became available on Prime.

Are they acknowledging the current situation is bad and saying TiVo Plus will "better integrate"? Or are they just polishing the same turd?

My reason for asking is, I want a good way to aggregate all my streaming stuff across all the services I care about, much like OnePass does now for recordings. But I want it to be accurate and reliable.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sar840t2 said:


> My reason for asking is, I want a good way to aggregate all my streaming stuff across all the services I care about, much like OnePass does now for recordings. But I want it to be accurate and reliable.


Work with PLEX developers to integrate Gracenote data and a universal search/bookmarking mechanism?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm surprised that no one found the bit about facebook wanting to be paid $150, in order to place a device with a camera and mic in your home, as funny as i did. 

sure, i'll get right on that...


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Work with PLEX developers to integrate Gracenote data and a universal search/bookmarking mechanism?


Plex is a dead platform


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

[QUOTE="CloudAtlas, post: 11866171, ]Apple hasn't even signed up Netflix for Apple TV. And like Apple TV you still need to pay each individual[/QUOTE]
Netflix wants to be their own destination with their content only available in their own app.

The AppleTv app lets you jump to the app' next show in your list without going to the App itself first. It will be a while before Netflix will allow this type of watching of shows as they want you to watch their shows to justify the price they charge.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

foghorn2 said:


> Plex is a dead platform


ha, ha ,ha...you funny.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

EWiser said:


> The AppleTv app lets you jump to the app' next show in your list without going to the App itself first. It will be a while before Netflix will allow this type of watching of shows as they want you to watch their shows to justify the price they charge.


It works on TiVo -- "Watch on Netflix" takes you directly to an individual episode. I'm not sure about OnePasses. Anyway, it's a shame that Netflix isn't cooperating with the Apple TV app.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

sar840t2 said:


> This might be a rhetorical question, but, how will TiVo Plus be any better than Tivo's current pathetic support of Amazon Prime? Most series on Prime are finally "seen" by a OnePass months (if at all) after a series became available on Prime.
> 
> Are they acknowledging the current situation is bad and saying TiVo Plus will "better integrate"? Or are they just polishing the same turd?


Yeah, I've wondered the same thing. The main TiVo UI already integrates various streaming services' content through OnePass and the main UI also already makes suggestions for content across those streaming services. So why should that functionality now be duplicated inside this new TiVo+ app?

For TiVo DVR owners, it sounds to me like the only real new feature that TiVo+ will bring is some free ad-supported content, some or all of which is probably already available inside of YouTube, Tubi, Vudu and other apps. <Yawn.>

My guess is that there will be a different version of the TiVo+ app that comes out for Roku, Apple TV, Fire TV and Android TV. That app will include all the same free ad-supported content as in the version for TiVo DVRs but, in addition, it will offer TiVo Mini-like connectivity to TiVo DVRs for accessing live and recorded TV, and it may also feature recommendations for streaming content from third-party apps like Netflix, HBO, etc. In other words, the app might try to replicate OnePass functionality with an integrated watchlist that spans streaming services (plus broadcast/cable TV if you have a TiVo DVR on the same home network).

My question would be whether or not the streaming platform operators like Roku would allow a TiVo+ app on their devices to deep-link to content inside of other apps. I kind of doubt it. Apple already has their own Apple TV app that does this. It seems like the kind of thing that they'd want to keep for themselves.

That said, perhaps TiVo would try to sell subscriptions to streaming services as add-on "channels" inside of the TiVo+ app, the same way that there's Amazon Prime Video Channels in that app. The Roku Channel and the Apple TV app do the same thing, letting you add subscriptions to HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, Epix, Curiosity Stream, CBS All Access, PBS Living, etc. So maybe TiVo will try to incorporate streaming content natively into their TiVo+ app that way?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Here is what I want from Tivo+: Works on Roku and Android platforms/Replaces the Mini with all its functionality/Acts as a OnePass for Vudu, Netflix, Criterion, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Cable TV, Showtime, HBO and FX/Programmable on Harmony Remotes. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jaselzer said:


> Here is what I want from Tivo+: Works on Roku and Android platforms/Replaces the Mini with all its functionality/Acts as a OnePass for Vudu, Netflix, Criterion, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Cable TV, Showtime, HBO and FX/Programmable on Harmony Remotes. Is that too much to ask for?


You're going to be disappointed.

It's an app for your TiVo and the new TiVo streaming stick that is a TiVo branded set of free streaming channels.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I was being humorous and sort of sarcastic


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TiVo Edge DVR adds Dolby Vision to become the ultimate binge box

"In addition, the company has announced the TiVo+ service, which combines live streaming channels, movies and shows from different genres. It will feature titles from partner publishers and content creators, including TMZ, FailArmy, Ameba, Food52, Cheddar, Tastemade and others."


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jaselzer said:


> Here is what I want from Tivo+: Works on Roku and Android platforms/Replaces the Mini with all its functionality/Acts as a OnePass for Vudu, Netflix, Criterion, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Cable TV, Showtime, HBO and FX/Programmable on Harmony Remotes. Is that too much to ask for?


Add media server and streamer to anywhere.... LOL.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Adventure Sports Network
AllTime
Ameba
America's Funniest Home Videos
Baeble Music
BatteryPOP
Complex
FailArmy
FilmRise Classic TV
FilmRise Family
FilmRise Free Movies
Food52
Football Daily
Hell's Kitchen | Kitchen Nightmares
Journy
Kid Genius
NatureVision
Outside TV+
People Are Awesome
PowerNation
Puddle Jumper
The Asylum
The Pet Collective
The Preview Channel
TMZ
Unsolved Mysteries.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

LoL? I guess it's a start?


----------



## lucidrenegade (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow, what a garbage lineup. Forced ads to cover that?


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Adventure Sports Network
> AllTime
> Ameba
> America's Funniest Home Videos
> ...


Absolute Fail!


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Not that i care much about this until they add some better content like NBC Universal, but is this only available on bolts and Edge? I don't see it on my Roamio Plus.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Adventure Sports Network
> AllTime
> Ameba
> America's Funniest Home Videos
> ...


In other words, another 100% crap 'service'.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

This is a bunch of junk channels that no one would watch. What they need is to release the app’s for the streaming platforms. So that TiVo can be used on the streaming boxes. This gives people a reason to own one in the future for over the air tv.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

lol, total trash lineup. what a joke !


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

tim_m said:


> Not that i care much about this until they add some better content like NBC Universal, but is this only available on bolts and Edge? I don't see it on my Roamio Plus.


Hasn't been released yet.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Hasn't been released yet.


Peacock: Anticipated release date Spring 2020.

Expect two versions, a cheaper (or free) one with ads and a higher-tier SVOD w/o ads.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> Peacock: Anticipated release date Spring 2020.
> 
> Expect two versions, a cheaper (or free) one with ads and a higher-tier SVOD w/o ads.


Yeah. Comcast has indicated that their plan is to give away their upcoming SVOD service Peacock (with ads) for free if you get Xfinity TV service. If you want to remove the ads, that will cost extra. And there will be a charge for Peacock, either with or without ads, if it doesn't come bundled in with your cable TV service. The rumored figures that have been reported are in the $8-12/mo range with ads. I don't see many takers but we'll see what it offers...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah. Comcast has indicated that their plan is to give away their upcoming SVOD service Peacock (with ads) for free if you get Xfinity TV service. If you want to remove the ads, that will cost extra. And there will be a charge for Peacock, either with or without ads, if it doesn't come bundled in with your cable TV service. The rumored figures that have been reported are in the $8-12/mo range with ads. I don't see many takers but we'll see what it offers...


I'm assuming this will mean that many NBC shows currently available via Hulu will be pulled from Hulu at some point.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> I'm assuming this will mean that many NBC shows currently available via Hulu will be pulled from Hulu at some point.


Right. I expect that to happen once Comcast sells their 33% stake in Hulu to Disney, which is supposed to happen (IIRC) in the 2022-24 timeframe. (That's the time window in which, I believe, either party can force the transaction to happen but if neither has done so by the end of the window, then it happens then.) When the transaction takes place, the price of the stake will depend on a current third-party fair market valuation of Hulu, which will be largely based, of course, on the number of Hulu subscribers at the time and the prices they're paying for the service. So it's in Comcast's interests to keep the performance and value of Hulu propped up for the next few years, until they sell their major stake in the service.

Which is why we'll continue to see NBC network shows continue to stream next-day on Hulu up until the sale takes place. (For cord-cutters, Hulu is essentially a DVR replacement for ABC+NBC+Fox, along with all the other stuff that the $6 service offers.) As far as licensing past seasons of NBC shows to Hulu (as well as Netflix and Prime Video), I expect that will _mostly_ continue too, although perhaps increasingly that will be on a non-exclusive basis, with those series shared with Comcast's competing Peacock service. But when it comes to their biggest past series, like The Office and Parks and Recreation, they've already said that those will become exclusive to Peacock. My guess, though, is that current NBC (and USA and SyFy and Bravo, etc.) series that already have past seasons on Hulu (e.g. This Is Us, Brooklyn Nine-Nine) will stay on Hulu (but also shared with Peacock) as long as new seasons keep airing on NBC. It's in their interest to let all those Hulu subscribers catch up on back seasons so that they'll be more likely to tune into the current new season. And it increases the value of the Hulu library, and therefore the value of Comcast's stake in the business.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

so Tivo+ is basically doing what roku is doing? Gonna show some c-grade content and take a cut of ad revenue.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

...and continue to become more and more irrelevant.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Tivo Plus rolling out today?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> Right. I expect that to happen once Comcast sells their 33% stake in Hulu to Disney, which is supposed to happen (IIRC) in the 2022-24 timeframe. (That's the time window in which, I believe, either party can force the transaction to happen but if neither has done so by the end of the window, then it happens then.) When the transaction takes place, the price of the stake will depend on a current third-party fair market valuation of Hulu, which will be largely based, of course, on the number of Hulu subscribers at the time and the prices they're paying for the service. So it's in Comcast's interests to keep the performance and value of Hulu propped up for the next few years, until they sell their major stake in the service.
> 
> Which is why we'll continue to see NBC network shows continue to stream next-day on Hulu up until the sale takes place. (For cord-cutters, Hulu is essentially a DVR replacement for ABC+NBC+Fox, along with all the other stuff that the $6 service offers.) As far as licensing past seasons of NBC shows to Hulu (as well as Netflix and Prime Video), I expect that will _mostly_ continue too, although perhaps increasingly that will be on a non-exclusive basis, with those series shared with Comcast's competing Peacock service. But when it comes to their biggest past series, like The Office and Parks and Recreation, they've already said that those will become exclusive to Peacock. My guess, though, is that current NBC (and USA and SyFy and Bravo, etc.) series that already have past seasons on Hulu (e.g. This Is Us, Brooklyn Nine-Nine) will stay on Hulu (but also shared with Peacock) as long as new seasons keep airing on NBC. It's in their interest to let all those Hulu subscribers catch up on back seasons so that they'll be more likely to tune into the current new season. And it increases the value of the Hulu library, and therefore the value of Comcast's stake in the business.


So once Hulu is 100% owned by Disney what's the point of keeping it around? Why not just migrate to Disney+ and kill Hulu?

The whole point of Hulu was that it had content from all the big networks, as well as some of the cable networks, all in one place. But now they're all pulling out one by one in favor of their own proprietary apps/services. This is going to end up being a real cluster f*ck when we have every network with their own app, that only works on some devices, and cost $6-$15/mo each.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

As far as I am concerned, it is already become a cluster f...k.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jaselzer said:


> As far as I am concerned, it is already become a cluster f...k.


It's almost there. I already pay way too much for cable and then another not insignificant amount for like 4-5 different streaming services. It's all a huge PITA.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

We are just the opposite. We are primarily OTA and Amazon (mostly because we shop there) an occasional streaming from Philo (to watch Christmas movies- Wife). My Son has Netflix and shares it with us but we rarely watch it. OTA seems to be mostly enough after download and commercial free.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> So once Hulu is 100% owned by Disney what's the point of keeping it around? Why not just migrate to Disney+ and kill Hulu?
> 
> The whole point of Hulu was that it had content from all the big networks, as well as some of the cable networks, all in one place. But now they're all pulling out one by one in favor of their own proprietary apps/services. This is going to end up being a real cluster f*ck when we have every network with their own app, that only works on some devices, and cost $6-$15/mo each . . . I already pay way too much for cable and then another not insignificant amount for like 4-5 different streaming services. It's all a huge PITA.


The value of Hulu has seriously diminished for me lately. I used to have the commercial-free version, but that hasn't been worth it to me for months. I only keep it because it was thrown in as part of a Spotify promo this past summer. If that ever ends, I'll re-evaluate. (things aren't looking good for old Hulu.)

The profusion of services is annoying, but we're only at the beginning of the streaming wars. The big guns (i.e. Disney) are just starting to arrive, and bodies are gonna start hitting the floor soon enough.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dadrepus said:


> We are just the opposite. We are primarily OTA and Amazon (mostly because we shop there) an occasional streaming from Philo (to watch Christmas movies- Wife). My Son has Netflix and shares it with us but we rarely watch it. OTA seems to be mostly enough after download and commercial free.


I've pretty much stopped watching cable and OTA. I spend most of my screen time watching streaming services these days, and I still can't keep up with everything there is to watch. I've been seriously considering cutting the cord, but my wife is resisting. There are some shows she watches that aren't available via the standard streaming platforms. Maybe one of those skinny bundle type services would work, but those tend to have limitations on their DVR capabilities that she wouldn't like. (like retention time limits)

I don't know, I may research this more and see exactly what's available. I think I might be reaching a point where cutting the cord makes sense.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> So once Hulu is 100% owned by Disney what's the point of keeping it around? Why not just migrate to Disney+ and kill Hulu?


I'd say it mainly comes down to branding. Disney is now a very large, broad media company after purchasing most of Fox's assets. But they're still very protective of the Disney brand and want it to continue to stand for family-friendly and high-quality. So the new Disney+ app/service will be the home for the content and sub-brands that fit that image. (And in keeping with that image, Disney+ will always be ad-free, unlike Hulu.)

Hulu, essentially, is "everything else". Which isn't to say that it's junk but it will definitely skew more towards adults and be the home for anything that Disney owns that doesn't fit under the five sub-brands in Disney+ (Disney, Pixar, Star Wars, Marvel, National Geographic). They've said that Hulu will work more and more closely with FX (Disney's prestige cable channel aimed at adults) going forward. And it'll always be the streaming home for content from their ABC and Freeform networks too.

It's also nice that Disney recognizes that not everyone may want both Hulu and Disney+ content. So rather than forcing you to buy all that content in one service (like Netflix or HBO Max), they break it out. I often subscribe to Hulu but I don't really have any interest in Disney+. So I appreciate that.

That said, they do hope that folks subscribe to all their streaming services. They're selling a $13 combo package of Hulu, Disney+ and ESPN+. Bought separately, they would come to $18 ($6, $7, and $5, respectively). We'll have to wait and see if they update the Hulu app to incorporate the content from Disney+ and ESPN+ so that you don't need to switch apps if you buy the whole bundle. My guess is that they will, eventually if not right away. Think of Hulu as their base service, Disney+ as their family premium add-on, and ESPN+ as their sports add-on.



Dan203 said:


> The whole point of Hulu was that it had content from all the big networks, as well as some of the cable networks, all in one place. But now they're all pulling out one by one in favor of their own proprietary apps/services. This is going to end up being a real cluster f*ck when we have every network with their own app, that only works on some devices, and cost $6-$15/mo each.


Yeah, kinda. But I expect all these apps -- with the exception of Netflix -- will work with the TV app on Apple TV (and other similar aggregation UIs on other platforms going forward), so that you can maintain a single watchlist across multiple services and browse curated recommendations from all of them in one place. (Netflix may eventually give in and opt in too. But for now, they don't think they need to.)

As for paying for all these different services, well, it's up to you to decide if you really need all of them, all the time. I don't. Two or three at a time, combined with free OTA TV plus free streaming sources (e.g. YouTube, PBS, Tubi, etc.) is plenty for me. Some of them, such as CBS All Access or Peacock (based on what I've read so far), don't even tempt me.


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

Are you kidding me. Now they are shoehorning Tivo+ links on every guide screen.

**** you Tivo


----------



## mntvjunkie (May 13, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> So once Hulu is 100% owned by Disney what's the point of keeping it around? Why not just migrate to Disney+ and kill Hulu?
> 
> The whole point of Hulu was that it had content from all the big networks, as well as some of the cable networks, all in one place. But now they're all pulling out one by one in favor of their own proprietary apps/services. This is going to end up being a real cluster f*ck when we have every network with their own app, that only works on some devices, and cost $6-$15/mo each.


With the Fox Acquisition, Disney acquired a rather large library of mature content. In addition, even prior to Fox, Disney had a lot of teen+ programming that didn't really jive with the children/family focused "Disney" brand. Hulu fits in to that strategy, and will continue to be home to the non-family friendly programming of Fox (both old and new, from the looks of it) FX, FXX, Freeform, ABC, Fox Movies, etc. In addition, Hulu produces a lot of original programming that would not be appropriate for a family audience (Handmaids Tale for one).

NBC programming will stay until "late 2024" but no longer be exclusive to Hulu. They think they can get more if they go it alone (much like Disney and Fox programming being pulled from Netflix over the past few years).

The days of paying one service $10 a month to get everything are sadly over, at least for now. Personally, as a consumer, I am tired of paying individual services and will probably keep my top 2 or 3, maybe moving from service to service to "catch up". Not sure if this strategy will work long term for the networks, but I can't see people eager to jump back into $100 "TV bills" again, if they have cut the cord.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

calitivo said:


> Are you kidding me. Now they are shoehorning Tivo+ links on every guide screen.
> 
> **** you Tivo


Never seen such a thing. Can you get a screen cap of this?


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> Never seen such a thing. Can you get a screen cap of this?

















Every guide screen has one line for Tivo+

Running 21.9.6.v3-USC-11-849


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

calitivo said:


> View attachment 43864
> View attachment 43865
> 
> 
> ...


Your right that is very annoying.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have thought it would be difficult to name 25 channels that I have never heard of and have no interest in. Well done.



BigJimOutlaw said:


> Adventure Sports Network
> AllTime
> Ameba
> America's Funniest Home Videos
> ...


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

calitivo said:


> View attachment 43864
> View attachment 43865
> 
> 
> ...


To me this is more infuriating than the skippable pre-roll ads.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Will this be on Roamios running TE4 or just Bolts and up?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

calitivo said:


> View attachment 43864
> View attachment 43865
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, and there's no way to hide it from the guide the way you can hide other channels from the guide that you don't want to display? That's atrocious. And with that TiVo+ line shoved into the guide, any hope of ever seeing the live guide in TE4 dies. Sticking with TE3 looks better and better with each new added "feature".


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> Will this be on Roamios running TE4 or just Bolts and up?


TiVo Plus is rolling out starting today and continuing over the next few weeks to customers with Series 6 devices with Experience 4 (TE4). It will be available on the Home screen, when it goes live


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> Maybe one of those skinny bundle type services would work, but those tend to have limitations on their DVR capabilities that she wouldn't like. (like retention time limits)


OTA + Philo and a Channels DVR set up solved it for my household. Both antenna and streaming channels are nicely integrated into one guide & DVR UI and you can keep as much as you like as long as you like.



cwoody222 said:


> Will this be on Roamios running TE4 or just Bolts and up?


Roamios appear to be excluded. No mention of when or if they'll be so blessed.


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> TiVo Plus is rolling out starting today and continuing over the next few weeks to customers with Series 6 devices with Experience 4 (TE4). It will be available on the Home screen, when it goes live


With Tivo Edge (Series 7) now shipping, Bolt (Series 6) gets this new "feature". If this is some sort of tactic to drive new sales, what are they thinking. Nobody is buying a Tivo for these channels and it is just going to annoy its existing user base. I get that hardware sales have evaporated and that they need to somehow monetize the existing user base, but this is a road to nowhere.

It took about an hour, mostly on hold, but Tivo agreed to let me return the Bolt I bought during the summer lifetime transfer promotion. This wasn't the Tivo experience I was buying/renewing into. Glad to hear there are several valid replacement solutions out there. I'll go back to my Roamio and eventually switch to an alternative down the road.

Not angry and actually found this whole process somewhat interesting. But you can't lessen the user experience. In hindsight, just a waste of time for both me and Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OrangeCrush said:


> OTA + Philo and a Channels DVR set up solved it for my household. Both antenna and streaming channels are nicely integrated into one guide & DVR UI and you can keep as much as you like as long as you like.


You're referring to the Amazon DVR? It allows you to record the Philo channels locally?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

calitivo said:


> Are you kidding me. Now they are shoehorning Tivo+ links on every guide screen.
> 
> **** you Tivo


Ah, the joys of being on TE3!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

calitivo said:


> View attachment 43864
> View attachment 43865
> 
> 
> ...


What a sad state of affairs for TiVo these days trying to scrounge their last few pennies before becoming completely irrelevant. Oh well, we had a good run while it lasted.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Don't count it out yet (please).


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Dan203 said:


> You're referring to the Amazon DVR? It allows you to record the Philo channels locally?


The Recast records OTA channels. The Recast does not record streaming channels like Philo.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Help me out here please: Where do you find TiVo +? You turn on the Guide and it's there or is it found in the Apps section?


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

jaselzer said:


> Help me out here please: Where do you find TiVo +? You turn on the Guide and it's there or is it found in the Apps section?


It's advertised in the guide and it's got its own section on the main menu, like Apps and My Shows. It's really pervasive in the UI now.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

So it seems like TiVo+ is embedded in the guide rather than it's own app (though some say it may eventually be an app). To be honest, embedding a line in the guide is fairly unobtrusive. All it means is that you simply get one less channel on a page, which is such a first world problem that it is beyond silly to be upset about.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

OrangeCrush said:


> OTA + Philo and a Channels DVR set up solved it for my household. Both antenna and streaming channels are nicely integrated into one guide & DVR UI and you can keep as much as you like as long as you like.





Dan203 said:


> You're referring to the Amazon DVR? It allows you to record the Philo channels locally?





cwoody222 said:


> The Recast records OTA channels. The Recast does not record streaming channels like Philo.


To be clear, @OrangeCrush is talking about Channels: https://getchannels.com/features...

It pairs nicely with HD HomeRun, TV Everywhere, and/or streaming services.

We've been discussing Channels and other options on the TiVo Alternatives thread.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> You're referring to the Amazon DVR? It allows you to record the Philo channels locally?


ChannelsDVR will record (most) Philo channels locally via TV Everywhere integration. The Amazon Recast DVR only records OTA but will display them alongside the Philo channels in one guide, but they're really just links into Philo's app where you'd be using their cloud DVR afterwards.


----------



## Zharee Blue (Oct 15, 2019)

trip1eX said:


> Tivo plus a Roku = total tv solution.
> 
> Tivo Plus is an app for streaming boxes is my guess. IN the future maybe Tivo is headless. just an off the cuff guess. I haven't put much thought into it.


 TiVo Plus is a featured content...


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> You're referring to the Amazon DVR? It allows you to record the Philo channels locally?


Channels DVR is not part of Amazon. I use it with OTA and YoutubeTV and it records streaming YTTV stuff without any issues so I'd expect it would work with Philo too but I cant say for sure.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

OrangeCrush said:


> The value of Hulu has seriously diminished for me lately. I used to have the commercial-free version, but that hasn't been worth it to me for months. I only keep it because it was thrown in as part of a Spotify promo this past summer. If that ever ends, I'll re-evaluate. (things aren't looking good for old Hulu.)
> 
> The profusion of services is annoying, but we're only at the beginning of the streaming wars. The big guns (i.e. Disney) are just starting to arrive, and bodies are gonna start hitting the floor soon enough.


And the only loser will be the consumer.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

OrangeCrush said:


> OTA + Philo and a Channels DVR set up solved it for my household. Both antenna and streaming channels are nicely integrated into one guide & DVR UI and you can keep as much as you like as long as you like.


There are things I don't like about the Fire TV but I'll give it to Amazon, they've really understood and pursued the concept of integrating multiple sources into a unified interface better than any other streaming platform. You can combine OTA, streaming cable (PS Vue and/or Philo), plus streaming premium linear channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.) all into the native Fire TV channel guide. This was Google's original concept for Android TV's native Live Channels app but Google never really developed Android TV to its full potential the way that Amazon has done with Fire TV.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

calitivo said:


> With Tivo Edge (Series 7) now shipping, Bolt (Series 6) gets this new "feature". If this is some sort of tactic to drive new sales, what are they thinking. Nobody is buying a Tivo for these channels and it is just going to annoy its existing user base. I get that hardware sales have evaporated and that they need to somehow monetize the existing user base, but this is a road to nowhere.


Well, to put things in perspective, TiVo has had (since 2013, I think) fewer than 1 million retail DVR users (i.e. the sort of folks who post on this forum). On the other hand, they have over 20 million DVR users who use TiVos they rent from their cable operators (i.e. the sort of folks who rarely post on this forum). And soon, it looks like TiVo is going to launch their own Android TV-based streaming dongle and also release TiVo+ apps for Roku, Apple TV and Fire TV. And they're hoping that lots of folks will use those apps and/or buy their new streamer.

So no, the advent of TiVo+ and TiVo's streaming ads don't really have anything at all to do with helping them expand their relatively tiny retail DVR business. Even if these moves risk running off some percentage of that user base, it doesn't really matter because TiVo knows that they have to find other ways to make money outside of retail DVR hardware/service if they're going to survive.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

mbernste said:


> So it seems like TiVo+ is embedded in the guide rather than it's own app (though some say it may eventually be an app). To be honest, embedding a line in the guide is fairly unobtrusive. All it means is that you simply get one less channel on a page, which is such a first world problem that it is beyond silly to be upset about.


When I bring up my guide, my three most watched channels appear on one page with no room to spare. I guess Tivo+ is gonna screw that up.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> And the only loser will be the consumer.


Not really. When price transparency and competition increase, overall prices tend to drop.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

TiVo+ looks like a poor implementation of PlutoTV.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

smark said:


> TiVo+ looks like a poor implementation of PlutoTV.


i wish a company like roku/tivo/whomever, whould implement pluto tv as there 'free' streaming service.

Pluto is cool, but you cant record anything


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

philhu said:


> i wish a company like roku/tivo/whomever, whould implement pluto tv as there 'free' streaming service.
> 
> Pluto is cool, but you cant record anything


About five years ago Pluto included a cloud DVR service. I think that's gone now. But for those who like to DIY, we also may be able to record from Pluto using Channels DVR (not sure, but I will check when I reinstall it next week).


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Yes. I saw that

if tivo or anyone got streaming recording to local hd work, they have a product. Merging guides from multiple services would be a winner


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> But for those who like to DIY, we also may be able to record from Pluto using Channels DVR (not sure, but I will check when I reinstall it next week).


Nope.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> Nope.


Darn. Interesting that they dropped their own cloud DVR and are also not on Channels. I wonder if that reflects a growth strategy, or just fear of content providers. Either way, it's disappointing whether I'm interested in Pluto or not.

Anyway, back to the Tivo+ discussion...


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Is there a way to get TiVo + as a grid guid version instead of strips? When they updated to the latest software looking for "what to watch" it's a long strip and I hate long strips. 

Is there a way to change "what to watch" to grid guid version?


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

smark said:


> TiVo+ looks like a poor implementation of PlutoTV.


It's actually Xumo TV, which is almost exactly the same set of channels.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

ke3ju said:


> It's actually Xumo TV, which is almost exactly the same set of channels.


Seriously? It's just a white label Xumo channel? Give that TiVo was once a leader and innovator, this is very sad.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

OrangeCrush said:


> Not really. When price transparency and competition increase, overall prices tend to drop.


Ha! Hasn't happened with programming ever. Streaming prices are already going up. And fragmentation means buying more services or missing programming. When it gets consolidated eventually you are back where you started.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

wmcbrine said:


> Nope.


Has anyone recorded something from Channels DVR and then tried to offload it to a PC for viewing or transfer to a TiVo? I was thinking of setting my computer up as the DVR device for Channels as it looks like you can now do that and then loading those onto my TiVo. It looks like I could have full access to all of the IP HD channels on Xfinity that I don't have with TiVo, e.g. all of the premium movie additional channels, HBO2 is the only one I can use on TiVo.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Has anyone recorded something from Channels DVR and then tried to offload it to a PC for viewing or transfer to a TiVo? I was thinking of setting my computer up as the DVR device for Channels as it looks like you can now do that and then loading those onto my TiVo. It looks like I could have full access to all of the IP HD channels on Xfinity that I don't have with TiVo, e.g. all of the premium movie additional channels, HBO2 is the only one I can use on TiVo.


I suspect you'd need to load the files into VideoReDo and change the format to .tivo before transferring. I can't answer any part of that question now though, as I've temporarily uninstalled my test Channels disc, but anyway that is a question best asked in the TiVo Alternatives thread.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I suspect you'd need to load the files into VideoReDo and change the format to .tivo before transferring. I can't answer any part of that question now though, as I've temporarily uninstalled my test Channels disc, but anyway that is a question best asked in the TiVo Alternatives thread.


VideoReDo can't transform another file type to .tivo. A .tivo is just a standard PS or TS with a special header. There is no easy way for us to recreate the header so the .tivo output format is only available when the input is also a .tivo.

You should however have no issues transferring standard .ts or .mog files to a TiVo. And if you use pyTivo and Meta Generator 3 you can even attach meta data to the file just like a .tivo file would have.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks @Dan203, clearly it's been a long time since I did anything like that, but I remain a big fan of those apps. Anyway, as I said in my previous post, the rest of this discussion of Channels is more likely to get immediate answers on the TiVo Alternatives thread.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Has anyone recorded something from Channels DVR and then tried to offload it to a PC for viewing or transfer to a TiVo?


The files are plain transport streams. You can absolutely do anything you want with them.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Ha! Hasn't happened with programming ever. Streaming prices are already going up. And fragmentation means buying more services or missing programming. When it gets consolidated eventually you are back where you started.


Exactly, what so called competition really does is bring price wars where the weakest company fails, activist investors show up, mergers happen, jobs are lost. Competition fails but stockholders are happy and before you know it prices are back to square one. Then they go up. That's with most consumer goods. The nature of prices is to rise, not fall. Now lets factor in that the companies that own the major broadcast networks all own/have streaming and most of them own or are owned by film studios. And one of them owns cable tv systems. The dominate content providers are the content owners. There will be no price war with this stuff, ever. Any cable/ telco system that's not part of a media concern will have to pay the going rates for programming. Pay TV is not dead, but who you pay is changing.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tweet from TiVo: TiVo+ starting to rollout. Bolt only?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Tweet from TiVo: TiVo+ starting to rollout. Bolt only?


TE4 only?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> TE4 only?


Yes. Sorry, that was also tweeted. I wonder why they didn't mention Series 7 though.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Surely they must have meant to write Series 6 _and newer_. More typos in TiVo marketing?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

TiVo, "Plus" A Whole Lotta Meh

Omfg!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I wonder how much of this Tivo+ content you could find by searching Youtube?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

shwru980r said:


> I wonder how much of this Tivo+ content you could find by searching Youtube?


Right now you'll find _all _of it at www.xumo.tv...

But apparently there's more coming:


BigJimOutlaw said:


> Article was updated and now says it'll launch with those services.
> 
> "TiVo Plus will include video on demand services from Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, YouTube, content provider Xumo, entertainment company Jukin Media and newspaper publisher Gannett. More will be announced in October. Shull said TiVo is still in talks to add other services, such as NBC, SlingTV and TikTok."
> 
> ...


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

What a waste of time and taking up guide space for lackluster content


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Right now you'll find _all _of it at www.xumo.tv...
> 
> But apparently there's more coming:
> 
> ...


Yep, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

shwru980r said:


> I wonder how much of this Tivo+ content you could find by searching Youtube?


But TiVo Innovation brings it all to us in a way for us to have it all. Bundled into one big fun package with no searching! (joking)


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

I love the mandatory Tivo+ ads in the channel guide occupying the entire bottom row on every page. Also, Tivo+ is a "fixed" app meaning it always appears in the menu, can't be hidden, and reduces the number of other apps you can favorite to three (in case anyone even used apps on a Tivo anymore).

Fun.

Also, there's zero meaningful content in Tivo+. It's just a bunch of garbage.


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, I'll believe it when I see it.


Like the never seen Comcast VOD app replacement. Rovi has destroyed TiVo.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

mazman said:


> Like the never seen Comcast VOD app replacement. Rovi has destroyed TiVo.


You have some wrong info if you think the app is a Tivo issue.

Comcast provided Tivo with the first app and if there is another app it would be up to Comcast to provide it.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> I wonder how much of this Tivo+ content you could find by searching Youtube?


It's hard to imagine that a whole lot of people would _bother_ to search for most of this stuff.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

KevTech said:


> You have some wrong info if you think the app is a Tivo issue.
> 
> Comcast provided Tivo with the first app and if there is another app it would be up to Comcast to provide it.


Again, way oversimplified answer and Tivo_Ted has also said they are working with Comcast on plans for replacement.

Future of CableCARD - TiVo Blog

_Longer term, we want to transition with the cable industry to a more modern, IP-based cardless security solution. As part of our agreement, Comcast has agreed to work with TiVo on a two-way non-CableCARD security solution that will enable retail devices to access the full Comcast lineup of linear and VOD programming, whether QAM- or IP-delivered. 
_
Please stop repeating this misleading answer that Comcast alone is responsible for replacing VOD on Tivo (i.e. using IPTV access). It is way more involved than just them.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> Again, way oversimplified answer and Tivo_Ted has also said they are working with Comcast on plans for replacement.
> 
> Future of CableCARD - TiVo Blog
> 
> ...


actually Comcast is alone is responsible since the old app was written using the old HME platform , Comcast could updated the app and use the same technology cox is using


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Not wise to think something from almost 5 years ago still applies today.
Does not matter what Ted says if Comcast does not want to play ball and my contacts (high up execs in the company) have said Comcast VOD is dead on Tivo.
Now I suppose they could be wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

KevTech said:


> View attachment 43991
> 
> 
> Not wise to think something from almost 5 years ago still applies today.
> ...


Even if Comcast and TiVo weren't at each other's throats in court, litigating over patents, it's hard to see why Comcast would expend the resources to create a new VOD app for the tiny TiVo user base (probably only 1-2% of Comcast TV customers). But then add in the bad blood that exists between the two companies and there's really no reason to think that Comcast is ever going to do any favors for TiVo going forward.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The "plus" I would like to see is a program guide that doesn't use up screen space listing actors twice, then cutting off the description half way thru. (and more).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Even if Comcast and TiVo weren't at each other's throats in court, litigating over patents, it's hard to see why Comcast would expend the resources to create a new VOD app for the tiny TiVo user base (probably only 1-2% of Comcast TV customers). But then add in the bad blood that exists between the two companies and there's really no reason to think that Comcast is ever going to do any favors for TiVo going forward.


So like I said, it's certainly not just Comcast's issue here. Therefore, folks should stop repeating that Comcast alone is responsible for replacing VOD or implementing IPTV on Tivo.

Just because the 'Future of Cablecard' blog is almost 5 years old doesn't change the fact that Tivo and Comcast had an agreement to move forward on IPTV. Given the absolute lack of anything else said by them publicly since then (other than Tivo_Ted saying there is work being done to create a replacement), what else is there to say?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> So like I said, it's certainly not just Comcast's issue here. Therefore, folks should stop repeating that Comcast alone is responsible for replacing VOD or implementing IPTV on Tivo.
> 
> Just because the 'Future of Cablecard' blog is almost 5 years old doesn't change the fact that Tivo and Comcast had an agreement to move forward on IPTV. Given the absolute lack of anything else said by them publicly since then (other than Tivo_Ted saying there is work being done to create a replacement), what else is there to say?


Not much, I guess. You're right that any future software implementations by Comcast on TiVo would require both sides working together. It's just my view that Comcast has pretty much all the power in that relationship. If Comcast would agree to create a new XOD app for TiVo retail DVRs, or extend their IPTV system to work with them, I think TiVo would happily cooperate. All I'm saying is that I don't think Comcast has any incentive to do those things, so they're never going to happen.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Darn. Interesting that they dropped their own cloud DVR


This could be as a result of the Viacom purchase.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> Not much, I guess. You're right that any future software implementations by Comcast on TiVo would require both sides working together. It's just my view that Comcast has pretty much all the power in that relationship. If Comcast would agree to create a new XOD app for TiVo retail DVRs, or extend their IPTV system to work with them, I think TiVo would happily cooperate. All I'm saying is that I don't think Comcast has any incentive to do those things, so they're never going to happen.


Anecdotally, I went to a Comcast office Saturday to pick up an X1 box to sign into my old Netflix account so I can get Comcast to foot the bill. I returned it a couple of hours later after doing so and they asked me why I didn't want to keep it. I explained I have a TiVo and liked it, etc. They asked me if I lost on demand, and I confirmed I did, and mentioned that TiVo claims they are working on an IP solution with Comcast. They laughed maniacally and mentioned that due to all the lawsuits this seems unlikely. We shall see!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Wil said:


> It's hard to imagine that a whole lot of people would _bother_ to search for most of this stuff.


Shoulda called it TiVo Minus.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Shoulda called it TiVo Minus.


Or TiVo Zero, since it adds nothing of any significance to the platform!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Anecdotally, I went to a Comcast office Saturday to pick up an X1 box to sign into my old Netflix account so I can get Comcast to foot the bill. I returned it a couple of hours later after doing so and they asked me why I didn't want to keep it. I explained I have a TiVo and liked it, etc. They asked me if I lost on demand, and I confirmed I did, and mentioned that TiVo claims they are working on an IP solution with Comcast. They laughed maniacally and mentioned that due to all the lawsuits this seems unlikely. We shall see!


Exactly.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Shoulda called it TiVo Minus.


And as a result, they took away the ToDo List shortcut. So, Minus it is.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TonyD79 said:


> And as a result, they took away the ToDo List shortcut. So, Minus it is.


Is that why I can't re-map ToDo to 5?

But I have a Roamio which won't get TiVo +


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> Is that why I can't re-map ToDo to 5?
> 
> But I have a Roamio which won't get TiVo +


Why won't it?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ke3ju said:


> Why won't it?


TiVo+ is supposed to just be Bolt and newer.


----------



## SATXTom (Apr 2, 2015)

As of this morning my mini-vox has it but not my Roamio Plus.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Is that why I can't re-map ToDo to 5?
> 
> But I have a Roamio which won't get TiVo +


I've lost track of the changes. Todo was 5 then they moved it to 3. Now 3 is TiVo+ and Todo is gone. Had to use one of my customizable ones for it.


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

New update finally hit my Bolt+ last night. Seems to me that the Tivo+ stuff would be better suited for the OTA boxes rather than those with cable interface?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

TiVo is killing me with remapping the remote shortcuts AGAIN! There is no technical reason they have to reserve the top 5, and no reason why they keep screwing up the order. All to add this dumb + . I have OTA and there is nothing in there I would ever waste my time watching.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> TiVo is killing me with remapping the remote shortcuts AGAIN! There is no technical reason they have to reserve the top 5, and no reason why they keep screwing up the order. All to add this dumb + . I have OTA and there is nothing in there I would ever waste my time watching.


seriously! I just got done re-setting up all my shortcut bars last week after they caused my choices to drop off. Then today they overwrite my choice with the worthless TiVo+ and take away my ability to change it.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I just noticed the same thing.


----------



## Tron59 (Feb 1, 2014)

lucidrenegade said:


> Wow, what a garbage lineup. Forced ads to cover that?


Agree, and the irony of TiVo+ is that you can't pause or rewind any if the streaming channels!!! Seriously!? Get this crap off the home short cuts please.

And does TiVo ever read these threads?


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

There are so many things wrong with this update I don't know where to start. But I think they've crossed the line when they decided to use a dark pattern.

A dark pattern? What! How? Where?

I first noticed TiVo+ when I went to look for my To Do list. It was missing. In its place, this new option was given top billing. So did I give it a try? Are you kidding? Of course! I was excited to see what new feature my ongoing subscription fee had helped make possible. And then the landing screen came up and I could feel that something was wrong.

The "Accept" button was pre-selected for me. Perhaps nothing and, sure, that by itself isn't a dark pattern. But it is a good start. Suspicious, I click on the link to read the terms and conditions and... oh no... there's no question. This is going to be an advertising and monetization based application of some sort. It was a real let-down. A slap in the face, actually.

I wondered to myself if this shouldn't have been placed with everything else... like under Content Providers? But no! Who am I kidding? This is TiVo+. It deserves a top-level menu option on my DVR! This isn't just some third rate content provider, as if it was some "Mobile Content by TiVo" app. It asks... no... this _demands_ a top-level menu placement! So I backed out and returned to the top menu. And the TiVo+ option is still there. And that's part of the rub.

TiVo is about choice. It is about watching television on my own terms. I get to select the providers, I get to select what is shown and what is hidden. But with TiVo+ I don't get either of those things. Once I've made my choice, I want to treat TiVo+ like I treat Plex. Out of sight, out of mind. But I can't. It is stuck there. Permanently. To masquerade as the top-level device function that it clearly _is not_.​
Okay, so I've trained my family not to select it. And certainly not to agree to it. Good. But all of this marks the start of a dark pattern. Another component is that as the device owner, my ability to apply a Parental Control has been stripped away. I can't prevent a curious family member from selecting and agreeing to the Terms of Service on my behalf. Is a top-level menu item called TiVo+ going to eventually wear down that curious young family member? Of course!

I probably could have let that slide. At least, until I found the second major component of the TiVo+ dark pattern. I foolishly hit the Guide button. That's the screen where TiVo offers me some of the most important controls in terms of choice and personalization. I'm able to filter out all those channels that my provider offers but I don't have access to. (The provider's DVR doesn't do that.) I'm able to filter out channels that I simply don't want. I'm able to set parental controls to keep certain content unavailable. That's above-and-beyond filtering out the adult channels. But there's this strange new interloper in this bastion of personalization and choice. At the bottom of the screen is an advertisement for the new TiVo+ application.

Unspeakable horrible! World ending! The death of TiVo! Right? Perhaps not. Yet unlike every other channel listed in the guide, my option to remove the channel from the guide has been stripped from me. Does it conflict with TiVo's own branding and marketing? Absolutely. Does it work against the very reason I own a TiVo? For sure. Is it a dark pattern? We're almost there.

The clearest step into the world of Dark Patterns isn't that it isn't just a link to the TiVo+ application at the bottom of the screen. The video-on-demand application is masquerading as a channel. Which it _is not_. And to help it fit in with a screen full of actual channels, they've plugged in the title and a short description of some random video into the line for the TiVo+ application. But... but... how is that wrong?

The UX Collective website defines a dark pattern as "deceptive UX/UI interactions, designed to mislead or trick users to make them do something they don't want to do". I most certainly don't want myself or anyone else in my household to accept the TiVo+ Terms and Conditions and to use that application as a video-on-demand provider. That's my choice. But if one of us is scrolling through the guide looking for a program to watch, our mind is going to be on the titles of television programs and on things we find interesting. It is not going to be on which providers we do or don't want to use. (After all, that's why we bought a TiVo and we continue to pay the service fees.)

But... but... come on! it's easy! You just don't click on the thing you don't want... right? Well, if it was a one-time thing, sure. But that faux channel is going to be there. Day-after-day, every time you use the guide. And the geniuses behind TiVo+ are granted the opportunity to try all sorts of keywords which they hope will grab your interest. And there is no avoiding it. It really doesn't matter that the video provider is TiVo+. It could have been Yahoo! or VUDU for that matter. The idea is to wear you down and to get you back to the application's landing page.

But it's just a landing page... right? Well, yes. With the accept button pre-selected for you. I'm sure that's not without the hope that this will gain them those few additional unintended clicks on the policy agreement. And they don't just have to trick you. That is, they don't just have to trick _you_. They don't just have to trick a family member. Anyone with access to the remote control can agree on your behalf. There's no blocking it.

It all just reeks of desperation. I know I'm not missing out on anything too special because if this video-on-demand application really was desirable, there wouldn't have been any need for these tricks to draw attention to itself. I would have willingly sought it out on my own. But that's not the case here.

In the process, they're using the deceptive dark patterns to undermine the very reason I own a TiVo and to undermine my daily TiVo experience. All that to get me to agree to the terms and conditions and use a rebranded third-party (and third-rate) video-on-demand platform. Don't get me wrong, I'm actually not against real content that is locked behind an application (the now-defunct go90 would have been great in this regard). But this isn't the way to do it.

Come on, TiVo! Have some respect for your customers, and even have some respect for yourself. Undermining your own product's purpose isn't a path to financial success. It is a path to failure. I want to see TiVo succeed, but this just isn't the path to success.

I wish I could still recommend TiVo to others, but TiVo has turned into that pretty girl with a giant wart on her nose. Please consider having that wart removed. 

EDIT: Fixed an incorrect word choice and corrected a typo.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Adventure Sports Network
> AllTime
> Ameba
> America's Funniest Home Videos
> ...


These shows are all low quality. No playback controls and no way to know when it is playing. A complete waste of time. Also frequently stutters or pauses.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Tron59 said:


> Agree, and the irony of TiVo+ is that you can't pause or rewind any if the streaming channels!!! Seriously!? Get this crap off the home short cuts please.
> 
> And does TiVo ever read these threads?


 No. There is no connection between TiVo and the TivoCommunity forum. TivoCommunity is an independent user forum.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Except that, some TiVo staff are members here and a few even read/monitor and sometimes respond to posts here, and drop information. Including its VP of Consumer Products and Services. As TiVo no longer has its own functioning forum, this is it.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

jmccorm said:


> There are so many things wrong with this update I don't know where to start. But I think they've crossed the line when they decided to use a dark pattern.
> 
> A dark pattern? What! How? Where?
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmccorm said:


> The "Accept" button was pre-selected for me. Perhaps nothing and, sure, that by itself isn't a dark pattern. But it is a good start. Suspicious, I click on the link to read the terms and conditions and... oh no... there's no question. This is going to be an advertising and monetization based application of some sort. It was a real let-down. A slap in the face, actually.


I saw it today. Was going to try until I saw I had to accept a bunch of terms. Even then might have considered it but came here first to check content (and comments). Content does not look interesting to me (for now) and I read something here about not even being able to pause? For now will pass, ie not check off "accept".

Yeah the mapping of the shortcuts stinks too, replaced "to do". Now only 3 assignable. I use "to do", "season pass manager", "wish lists" and "settings" all the time. For now had to drop wish lists though may re-add and remove settings. Heck I don't even use apps, now they have fixed spots for apps AND the Tivo+ app, could put Tivo+ under apps though if it's going to be a big advertising/income thing I guess they want it there all the time.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

I got Tivo Plus, it's not a problem, it doesn't buffer when I tried some videos. It takes one line of the grid guide at the bottom, big deal. # NOTAPROBLEM Hail Hydra !


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Can we please have a TiVo+ banner scroll across the bottom of the screen while we watch our recordings, and for shows that don't have pre-roll ads, let's have a default pre-roll for Plus.

I think TiVo should just change its name to RoVi so then we can just call it RoVi plus, because nothing about any of this makes me feel like TiVo still exists as a company.


----------



## Tron59 (Feb 1, 2014)

tenthplanet said:


> I got Tivo Plus, it's not a problem, it doesn't buffer when I tried some videos. It takes one line of the grid guide at the bottom, big deal. # NOTAPROBLEM Hail Hydra !


Tenthplanet, so why is it TiVo plus doesn't let you pause or rewind???? Kind of ironic TiVo plus has Zero features of TiVo. #TivoHypocrite 

It's #WorstTivoUpdateEver


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Because it's streaming and not all streaming allows that on any device, it depends on who owns the content sometimes. Of course we can make the case, that nothing that can't be recorded even belongs on Tivo, but I lost that battle long ago... "When the bridge is on fire, a man who brings a match is not a threat"


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Except that, some TiVo staff are members here and a few even read/monitor and sometimes respond to posts here, and drop information. Including its VP of Consumer Products and Services.


If these people, maybe even including the VP, raised customer-centered issues or question in conflict with clearly defined corporate directions, they would be regarded as obstructionists, not on the same page, not seeing the big picture, not being team players. Customer-centered executives tend to be regarded as quaint, old fashioned; particularly at companies on their way down.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Wil said:


> If these people, maybe even including the VP, raised customer-centered issues or question in conflict with clearly defined corporate directions, they would be regarded as obstructionists, not on the same page, not seeing the big picture, not being team players. Customer-centered executives tend to be regarded as quaint, old fashioned; particularly at companies on their way down.


Sometimes, just sometimes, considering the consumer also can be seen as productive.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

I just stumbled upon this today when it appeared at the bottom of my on screen guide like it was regular channel, I almost skipped over it thinking it was just another new cable channel among the 300+ that I never watch.

It appears to be a alpha version, or it is currently very broken.
It streamed a 16x9 wide screen movie in 4x3 format, thus the entire image was warped.
There was no way to get info on the movie, just like olden days when you turned on the TV and had no TV guide to look up what was being shown.
I did find the Tivo+ App on the main screen, never seen it before today, and so far every time I tried accessing it an error message was shown on screen.
No pausing, or any type of control over it. Its watching live programming without any guide.

Maybe sometime in the past I unknowing selected to opt-in to some "bleeding edge" test group. I surely hope they are not rolling this out to everyone, it truly makes Tivo look bad. God knows people at Apple would be fired if anything of this quality was released to the public.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

these channels are so bad it is almost unbelievable. total embarrassment for Tivo


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

Could this be an attempt from Tivo to see how well they can handle when cable co's move completely to IPTV?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Rey said:


> Could this be an attempt from Tivo to see how well they can handle when cable co's move completely to IPTV?


I don't think so, because then we'd be able to record this content too. Seems more like a lame wannabe attempt at getting into the streaming game.


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

I emailed a request asking to opt-out of TiVo+. Here's the bulk of the response:

We apologize for the inconvenience this may cause. Do not worry, we can send this suggestion/feedback to our software engineers. It will be subject for validation and investigation and probably in the next software, we can expect an update.​
There are a number of different things one might read into this reply. It really boils down to how much trust in you place in TiVo right now. On the surface, it seems positive. They may even be planning to reign this in. If you don't trust TiVo then the proper treatment would be a literal interpretation which turns this into a meaningless reply.

Aside from that, they gave me an encoded (personal-use) link to advisors.tivo.com to submit my own feedback.

Last night my TiVo received another update. The only thing different seems to be with the in-Guide advertisement. It no longer stays on the bottom of the screen. Instead it moves up (or down) by one line each time you hit the next page of listings. So that increases the cognitive load required to successfully avoid any faux channel in the listings.

If I was confused whether TiVo was knowingly promoting TiVo+ at the cost of the user experience, this additional step would have clinched it for me.

I do wonder if this was planned from the start to be temporary. Perhaps they had an urgent need to meet a contractual obligation for a certain adoption threshold, and that once met they'll back away from this sudden excess in promotion at the cost of usability? Admittedly, I'm just trying to rationalize what seems like an irrational choice.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

You know I love Tivo. I really and truly do. I have owned Tivos from the very beginning, model after model after model. I even bought an Edge recently to replace my Bolt(overheating is a pain in the ass). It did not bother me to pay for something that practically adds nothing to my existing model. But...............I just want to say that Tivo+ is embarrassing. I am not referring to the placement of the "app". I am simply referring to the content and transport controls(lack of) that is available within Tivo+. Seriously guys, I am simply embarrassed that this is what Tivo was able to come up with. Kind of a desperate attempt to combine Tivo and Cord Cutting.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

jaselzer said:


> I just want to say that Tivo+ is embarrassing. I am not referring to the placement of the "app". I am simply referring to the content and transport controls(lack of) that is available within Tivo+. Seriously guys, I am simply embarrassed that this is what Tivo was able to come up with. Kind of a desperate attempt to combine Tivo and Cord Cutting.


That was reaction when I stumbled on it a few days ago. "Alpha" release quality, and the content is nothing that I am interested. So far I am not getting any programming info and no VOD. Strictly streaming programming without any way to determined what currently is being shown or what will be shown in the future. It is true retro 1970s TV, no guide, no way to control the stream, just like 30+ years ago prior to the VCR. In 2019, who just turns on the TV just starts watching unknown content, especially on a Tivo that also has Hulu, NetFlix, Amazon Prime, HBOGO, etc.

I'm willing to give Tivo some credit, they surely know this did not meet their internal target objective and already have plans to fix these problem. One guess it that for financial reasons they had to release Tivo+ before it was finished. It also could be an "agile" programming project, where the first release is bare bones, but improvements come quickly, as quick as daily updates. Agile development is a concept not to wait until software is fully written and tested before releasing it. Often used in open source projects. In this case its not open source.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I don't think so, because then we'd be able to record this content too. Seems more like a lame wannabe attempt at getting into the streaming game.


It is a stupid POOR excuse to start experimenting with more advertising embedded in the Guide. Right now they think they will get away with advertising just their own new crappy apps, but soon they will move on to more unwanted paid advertising that we cannot avoid!

Bad_Rovi has totally destroyed all the good that WAS TiVo.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

cwoody222 said:


> TiVo+ is supposed to just be Bolt and newer.


Then why does my Roamio have it?


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I think the purpose of Tivo+ was really nothing more than a vehicle to sell more advertising. Scoop up a bunch of cheap, low budget programming, throw in some ads and make a few bucks. My time is too valuable for ads. That's why I pay for an ad-free Hulu subscription as well as Amazon Prime. If there is no ad-free option available I don't watch at all.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 It seems like a fraud. I paid for lifetime service to avoid advertisements and now TIVO is sneaking in ads that you can't avoid on these streaming channels. If I wanted to watch advertisements, I wouldn't have bought a TIVO.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Then why does my Roamio have it?


If I remember right, there was a message on my TE4 Roamio's screen asking if I wanted TiVo+. I said no. The Mini VOX using that host has all the stuff I never asked for though.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mdavej said:


> Then why does my Roamio have it?


dunno. I was just going off of what TiVo's advertising said.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> If I remember right, there was a message on my TE4 Roamio's screen asking if I wanted TiVo+. I said no. The Mini VOX using that host has all the stuff I never asked for though.


I got no such message.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> dunno. I was just going off of what TiVo's advertising said.


was added to our roamio last night


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I popped in tonite. Clicked on Filmrise Free Movies tile. Served up "Title Not Available" then a VHS quality out of aspect (both top/bottom and side bars) of Unsolved Mysteries (old TV show) starts to run with no pause or other trick play functionality. Oof...


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

dslunceford said:


> I popped in tonite. Clicked on Filmrise Free Movies tile. Served up "Title Not Available" then a VHS quality out of aspect (both top/bottom and side bars) of Unsolved Mysteries (old TV show) starts to run with no pause or other trick play functionality. Oof...


Just wonderful


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

You guys have bad attitudes! You need to read TiVo's exhuberant tweets about wonderful TiVo+.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I can understand not being able to FF through commercial but not being able to FF through content is ridiculous, pathetic, and completely unreasonable. WTF TiVo get your head on straight. This is one Fan boy that gives this three thumbs down.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

" TiVo+ is a big first step for us, because this is not historically a content company. This is a company that's been designing hardware. So for us to shift and say we can actually deploy a bunch of content ads on the TiVo+ brand is a big step. But you're going to see really the next, what I would call sort of a coming out of party, early next year around CES and around the Q1 road show. And I think at that point, there'll be a lot clearer kind of what we're looking at in terms of ramping up the deployment of the TiVo Experience space, and where we see the future growth for the Product side coming."

tangent: Also their plan is to have the separation into a Product and IP company done by April 2020. IP revenues rose 13% btw while Product revenues fell 11%. Maybe tells where the fortunes lie for each future half of the company. They took a $137 million non-cash charge this quarter on goodwill to be more _honest_ about their books (my words) going into next year's split.


----------



## arglebargle2 (Mar 22, 2019)

trip1eX said:


> So for us to shift and say we can actually deploy a bunch of content ads on the TiVo+ brand is a big step.


Its kind of funny, I read the transcript and it has a bunch of little typos/mishearing from the transcriber.

I can't tell if it was 'deploy a bunch of content to *add *on to the tivo+ brand' or 'deploy a bunch of content *advertisements *on the TiVo+ brand'


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

trip1eX said:


> " TiVo+ is a big first step for us, because this is not historically a content company. This is a company that's been designing hardware. So for us to shift and say we can actually deploy a bunch of content ads on the TiVo+ brand is a big step. But you're going to see really the next, what I would call sort of a coming out of party, early next year around CES and around the Q1 road show. And I think at that point, there'll be a lot clearer kind of what we're looking at in terms of ramping up the deployment of the TiVo Experience space, and where we see the future growth for the Product side coming."


Is see that the above is a quote but it is not attributed to anyone. Who wrote it please?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

jaselzer said:


> Who wrote it please?


Is word salad actually "written"?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Wil said:


> Is word salad actually "written"?


I do not see the word salad, but very much would like to know to whom the quote is attributed.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

jaselzer said:


> I do not see the word salad, but very much would like to know to whom the quote is attributed.


Oh, it was Shull.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Wil said:


> Oh, it was Shull.


Ah, the new CEO. Interesting


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

arglebargle2 said:


> Its kind of funny, I read the transcript and it has a bunch of little typos/mishearing from the transcriber.
> 
> I can't tell if it was 'deploy a bunch of content to *add *on to the tivo+ brand' or 'deploy a bunch of content *advertisements *on the TiVo+ brand'


Listening to the audio I hear "content assets". They are planning to add more content within Plus and it sounds like they are really interested in adding "emerging" apps in some way to the general Tivo platform.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

jaselzer said:


> Is see that the above is a quote but it is not attributed to anyone. Who wrote it please?


LMGTFY  Tivo Inc (TIVO) Q3 2019 Earnings Call Transcript | The Motley Fool


----------



## gary.buhrmaster (Nov 5, 2015)

arglebargle2 said:


> Its kind of funny, I read the transcript and it has a bunch of little typos/mishearing from the transcriber.


Not at all uncommon for real time transcription of such events (if you ever remember trying to take accurate verbatim notes in school, you should remember the experience). For important events, that is why one typically (later) have others (including, if needed, SMEs that actually know what the words/acronyms are) review, and as needed, create errata (essentially, corrections) of the transcription record so that one tries to have as accurate as possible a record of what was actually said.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Can't TiVo come up with exclusive original content? It seems like everyone else is.


----------



## gary.buhrmaster (Nov 5, 2015)

ufo4sale said:


> Can't TiVo come up with exclusive original content? It seems like everyone else is.


To be successful (with any substantive content you would want to watch), they would likely need a much bigger war chest (or a much much larger line of credit), as content creation is a long game (and not all is successful (i.e. it is crap)). Netflix reportedly spent $8B last year on content creation, and Apple reportedly has spent over $6B for their launch of Apple+. Last I looked, TiVo's entire market capitalization is less than $1B total. One of the justifications of AT&T buying Time Warner, and Disney buying Fox, was you have to go big, or go home, in the content space.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

trip1eX said:


> " TiVo+ is a big first step for us, because this is not historically a content company. This is a company that's been designing hardware. So for us to shift and say we can actually deploy a bunch of content ads on the TiVo+ brand is a big step. But you're going to see really the next, what I would call sort of a coming out of party, early next year around CES and around the Q1 road show. And I think at that point, there'll be a lot clearer kind of what we're looking at in terms of ramping up the deployment of the TiVo Experience space, and where we see the future growth for the Product side coming."
> 
> tangent: Also their plan is to have the separation into a Product and IP company done by April 2020. IP revenues rose 13% btw while Product revenues fell 11%. Maybe tells where the fortunes lie for each future half of the company. They took a $137 million non-cash charge this quarter on goodwill to be more _honest_ about their books (my words) going into next year's split.


I'm thinking that Sony sold their PS Vue service to TiVo and that's what'll be integrated into the "TiVo+ Experience" early next year.

Think about it. Sony put Vue up for sale not long ago, then shortly after and out of the blue announced they were shuttering the service at the end of January which coincides with the TiVo+ CES "coming out" timeframe. This all without Sony announcing a buyer, that I know of anyway.

Make sense?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

gary.buhrmaster said:


> To be successful (with any substantive content you would want to watch), they would likely need a much bigger war chest (or a much much larger line of credit), as content creation is a long game (and not all is successful (i.e. it is crap)). Netflix reportedly spent $8B last year on content creation, and Apple reportedly has spent over $6B for their launch of Apple+. Last I looked, TiVo's entire market capitalization is less than $1B total. One of the justifications of AT&T buying Time Warner, and Disney buying Fox, was you have to go big, or go home, in the content space.


I'll make a free reality TV show if that's what a takes to keep TiVo afloat.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

BillyClyde said:


> I'm thinking that Sony sold their PS Vue service to TiVo and that's what'll be integrated into the "TiVo+ Experience" early next year.
> 
> Think about it. Sony put Vue up for sale not long ago, then shortly after and out of the blue announced they were shuttering the service at the end of January which coincides with the TiVo+ CES "coming out" timeframe. This all without Sony announcing a buyer, that I know of anyway.
> 
> Make sense?


If this Tivo+ thing is just a big early beta release for something like PSVue then why aren't the current Tivo+ channels' shows in the guide and no navigation?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

For sure, it will be interesting to see what TiVo has in mind going forward. Now where the f..k is the Mini wifi adapter??


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

spiderpumpkin said:


> If this Tivo+ thing is just a big early beta release for something like PSVue then why aren't the current Tivo+ channels' shows in the guide and no navigation?


Baby steps!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

BillyClyde said:


> Make sense?


No. If they'd sold it, they wouldn't say "we're shutting it down."


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> " TiVo+ is a big first step for us, because this is not historically a content company. This is a company that's been designing hardware. So for us to shift and say we can actually deploy a bunch of content ads on the TiVo+ brand is a big step. But you're going to see really the next, what I would call sort of a coming out of party, early next year around CES and around the Q1 road show. And I think at that point, there'll be a lot clearer kind of what we're looking at in terms of ramping up the deployment of the TiVo Experience space, and where we see the future growth for the Product side coming."
> 
> tangent: Also their plan is to have the separation into a Product and IP company done by April 2020. IP revenues rose 13% btw while Product revenues fell 11%. Maybe tells where the fortunes lie for each future half of the company. They took a $137 million non-cash charge this quarter on goodwill to be more _honest_ about their books (my words) going into next year's split.


My guess is that the "coming out party" at CES is going to amount to three things:


TiVo's new retail Android TV stick/dongle
new TiVo apps (possibly branded as "TiVo+" apps) for Apple TV, Fire TV and Roku
new sources of free ad-supported content for TiVo+

TiVo CEO Shull is saying their aim is to *double* the TiVo user base to 50 million households over the course of 2020. I can't see those three things above doing that. But then I can't realistically imagine what else they might do to reach consumers, either, other than a headless OTA DVR (a la Tablo, or the aborted TiVo Mavrik) to be used in conjunction with the above items. But then I don't really see that getting several million buyers either.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

wmcbrine said:


> No. If they'd sold it, they wouldn't say "we're shutting it down."


That makes NO sense whatsoever! If Sony sold the Vue service then the Vue service would be "shutting down" would it not? I'm NOT saying that TiVo is just porting over the Vue service and integrating it into their system/guide as "TiVo featuring Vue". I am saying they bought it outright and will use the technology, hardware and service as their own and call it "TiVo+" or whatever the heck they want. Sony will not be operating it at all anymore, so they are, as far as Sony is concerned......"shutting it down".

Does this NOT constitute "shutting down" Vue? When my cable tv area as Time Warner was bought by Charter Spectrum, they "shut down" TWC and activated Spectrum, with its own lineups, charges, rules, etc., even though it technically used the same head end hardware and systems.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

Many Tivo users would just be happy if Tivo was in talks with streaming service providers to provide app updates and new apps to their existing boxes.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

BillyClyde said:


> If Sony sold the Vue service then the Vue service would be "shutting down" would it not?


I suppose it depends on the buyer and their plans, but in most scenarios I can envision, no. I think the customer base is more valuable than the technology, which seems unremarkable. But the customer base is actively being shed.

Maybe the contracts with content providers have some value, depending on their terms.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

wmcbrine said:


> I suppose it depends on the buyer and their plans, but in most scenarios I can envision, no. I think the customer base is more valuable than the technology, which seems unremarkable. But the customer base is actively being shed.
> 
> Maybe the contracts with content providers have some value, depending on their terms.


It wouldn't be called "Vue" anymore and Sony would no longer own any of it, so therefore Vue as everyone knows it would be "shutting down".


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Even Plex is putting together a more compelling free video streaming service than TiVo. Launching this year, it'll offer content from Warner Bros., MGM, Lionsgate, and Legendary Television:

Plex & MGM Team Up For a New Free Ad-Supported Streaming Service - Cord Cutters News


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

BillyClyde said:


> I'm thinking that Sony sold their PS Vue service to TiVo and that's what'll be integrated into the "TiVo+ Experience" early next year.
> 
> Think about it. Sony put Vue up for sale not long ago, then shortly after and out of the blue announced they were shuttering the service at the end of January which coincides with the TiVo+ CES "coming out" timeframe. This all without Sony announcing a buyer, that I know of anyway.
> 
> Make sense?


No.

That's a very superficial way of looking at it. A conspiracy theorist sort of way of looking at it. 

But let's entertain the thought that Tivo would buy a vMVPD like Vue. The last thing Tivo would want Sony to do is say we're shutting down Vue 3 months before Tivo takes ownership. ...because that would only send customers to other services and keep new customers away. That doesn't seem too smart.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

trip1eX said:


> ...The last thing Tivo would want Sony to do is say we're shutting down Vue 3 months before Tivo takes ownership. ...because that would only send customers to other services and keep new customers away. That doesn't seem too smart.


Actually sounds like something Tivo would do.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

My Roamio OTA and Mini's got Tivo+ today. The BS channels are showing up in the guide on the mini but not the Roamio's guide. They are obnoxious to say the least. Just a few more weeks until Black Friday. Looking forward to switching to Recast.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Adam C. said:


> My Roamio OTA and Mini's got Tivo+ today. The BS channels are showing up in the guide on the mini but not the Roamio's guide. They are obnoxious to say the least. Just a few more weeks until Black Friday. Looking forward to switching to Recast.


I would give Channels DVR with an HDHomerun Prime for cable or Quattro for antenna a look-see before committing to the Recast.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Adam C. said:


> My Roamio OTA and Mini's got Tivo+ today. The BS channels are showing up in the guide on the mini but not the Roamio's guide.


Anyone know the logic/reason why it hits the Mini but not the Roamio itself?.. I know no one does... pure speculation.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

lman said:


> I paid for lifetime service to avoid advertisements and now TIVO is sneaking in ads that you can't avoid on these streaming channels.


Why would you think lifetime would avoid ads? It has never claimed that or stopped any ads from appearing.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I got TiVo + today (on a Roamio Pro). I have no minis no other boxes. I swear I read that it was only for Series 6 and up (so Bolts and Edges). I do NOT have listings in the guide. Occasionally a glitch of a blank line but that’s been happening since the V5 update. And my version # is still the same. No update. No pending restart. Just appeared. Not even an icon in the big strip on main screen. I only noticed it because I constantly use TiVo #3 (was #5 until last update changed that to Search) as my assigned shortcut for To Do List and it wasn’t working and bringing up a weird screen. So had to reassign it again lol

No pre roll ads yet either luckily...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> Even Plex is putting together a more compelling free video streaming service than TiVo. Launching this year, it'll offer content from Warner Bros., MGM, Lionsgate, and Legendary Television:
> 
> Plex & MGM Team Up For a New Free Ad-Supported Streaming Service - Cord Cutters News


Regardless of how we feel about TiVo+, if TiVo wants to enter the streaming business, they shouldn't advertise it in Hydra's channel guide. (Thankfully, I'm on TE3.) The proper place to advertise this sort of thing is in the Discovery Bar.

Pestering someone to try something is only going to annoy them.



spiderpumpkin said:


> Many Tivo users would just be happy if Tivo was in talks with streaming service providers to provide app updates and new apps to their existing boxes.


Like getting Hulu to work with the mini (using TE3)?



NashGuy said:


> TiVo CEO Shull is saying their aim is to *double* the TiVo user base to 50 million households over the course of 2020. I can't see those three things above doing that. But then I can't realistically imagine what else they might do to reach consumers, either, other than a headless OTA DVR (a la Tablo, or the aborted TiVo Mavrik) to be used in conjunction with the above items. But then I don't really see that getting several million buyers either.


Cable providers renting our TiVos to their customers would count, would it not?


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

Charles R said:


> Anyone know the logic/reason why it hits the Mini but not the Roamio itself?.. I know no one does... pure speculation.


I spoke too soon. By end of day yesterday my Roamio had the TiVo+ guide ads.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

BillyClyde said:


> I would give Channels DVR with an HDHomerun Prime for cable or Quattro for antenna a look-see before committing to the Recast.


Does the Quatro have a hard drive or do you have to connect an external drive? Is the Channels DVR just an app that you would install on a Fire Stick? Is there any ongoing monthly or annual cost? It also seems that you can't stream out of home from what I'm reading.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Adam C. said:


> Does the Quatro have a hard drive or do you have to connect an external drive? Is the Channels DVR just an app that you would install on a Fire Stick? Is there any ongoing monthly or annual cost? It also seems that you can't stream out of home from what I'm reading.


The Quatro is just a four-tuner receiver that puts OTA signals onto your local network. The same company also sells DVRs, but most of us here prefer the Channels Plus DVR software which is easy to set up on a PC, Mac, or NAS.

Channels works with HD HomeRun tuners, it looks and works better than HD HomeRun software, and yes you can stream out of home using Channels.

Channels offers apps for Apple TV, Fire TV, iOS, Android, and web, for home or remote access of live and recorded TV. Those apps are free with Channels Plus. See the TiVo Alternatives thread for more info.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Adam C. said:


> Does the Quatro have a hard drive or do you have to connect an external drive? Is the Channels DVR just an app that you would install on a Fire Stick? Is there any ongoing monthly or annual cost? It also seems that you can't stream out of home from what I'm reading.


SD has lots of different products now with similar names. There are 2 Quatro models now - Connect and Scribe. The Connect is just a tuner with no storage, and the Scribe has its own internal storage. Same goes for all Connect and Scribe models. I think the internal storage would only function with SD's own DVR app, but I could be mistaken.

Channels is an app, but it does require a back end for recording, and it does carry a monthly or annual fee.

I would have thought Channels ability to record streams would have very limited appeal since Youtube already has an unlimited DVR for free. But apparently, from the looks of this thread, there is a big demand to record streams and keep them forever, past Youtube's 9 month expiration.

I fear that when the TVE providers get wind of this, Channels will get shut down, at least on the recording of streams. Screen scraping is a loophole that hasn't shown up on their radar YET.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

mdavej said:


> I would have thought Channels ability to record streams would have very limited appeal since Youtube already has an unlimited DVR for free. But apparently, from the looks of this thread, there is a big demand to record streams and keep them forever, past Youtube's 9 month expiration.


There are other reasons, like when the cloud DVR substitutes a VOD version for something you've recorded, reducing your control of commercials and other features. Still, most people will just give you a blank stare when you tell them they have to set up software on a server, so yes Channels does have limited appeal. But there is a silver lining in there, as Channels continues to fly under the radar of the big TVE providers. Regardless, it's a great OTA solution too, and much better than HD HomeRun's own software.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TKnight206 said:


> Regardless of how we feel about TiVo+, if TiVo wants to enter the streaming business, they shouldn't advertise it in Hydra's channel guide. (Thankfully, I'm on TE3.) The proper place to advertise this sort of thing is in the Discovery Bar.
> 
> Pestering someone to try something is only going to annoy them.


I agree.



TKnight206 said:


> Cable providers renting our TiVos to their customers would count, would it not?


Yes. The number of retail TiVo DVR users fell below 1 million a few years ago (2013, I think), so there must now be over 24 million who use TiVo DVRs from their cable TV provider. (I assume that's a worldwide figure, including the UK, Spain, and elsewhere, where TiVo has deals in place with cable TV operators).

But TiVo's CEO is saying that they want to grow their current user base from about 25 to 50 million next year after rolling out these new initiatives -- TiVo+ and their upcoming Android TV streaming device. Perhaps some of that growth could come from new cable DVR users but that business hasn't been growing anywhere near that rate. Seemed clear from the interview that he's pinning his hopes for major user growth in 2020 on their new non-DVR efforts.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mdavej said:


> I would have thought Channels ability to record streams would have very limited appeal since Youtube already has an unlimited DVR for free. But apparently, from the looks of this thread, there is a big demand to record streams and keep them forever, past Youtube's 9 month expiration.


I would bet that the general public doesn't have much interest in locally recording and indefinitely storing cable TV (especially with a semi-convoluted server-based set-up like Channels) versus the simplicity and unlimited 9-month storage of YouTube TV. But among long-time TiVo fans (the kind of folks who frequent this forum), yes, many of them favor local (non-cloud) storage. I don't think they're very representative of the general public though.



mdavej said:


> I fear that when the TVE providers get wind of this, Channels will get shut down, at least on the recording of streams. Screen scraping is a loophole that hasn't shown up on their radar YET.


Yeah, I've wondered how long it might be before this loophole is closed too. But Channels will always be a niche solution, so it may always be that it's not worth the TVE providers going after them. Doing so would probably mean that they'd have to somehow make it less convenient to access their content via web browsers.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

NashGuy said:


> I would bet that the general public doesn't have much interest in locally recording and indefinitely storing cable TV (especially with a semi-convoluted server-based set-up like Channels) versus the simplicity and unlimited 9-month storage of YouTube TV. But among long-time TiVo fans (the kind of folks who frequent this forum), yes, many of them favor local (non-cloud) storage. I don't think they're very representative of the general public though.
> 
> Yeah, I've wondered how long it might be before this loophole is closed too. But Channels will always be a niche solution, so it may always be that it's not worth the TVE providers going after them. Doing so would probably mean that they'd have to somehow make it less convenient to access their content via web browsers.


Agreed. After reading about Channels and the associated media server setup required, plus the annual cost that is associated, this setup would be too cumbersome for my preference.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Adam C. said:


> Agreed. After reading about Channels and the associated media server setup required, plus the annual cost that is associated, this setup would be too cumbersome for my preference.


The media server setup is about as easy as loading an app (Channels DVR Sever) on an nVidia Shield, which can also host the server, and plugging in an external HDD.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Adam C. said:


> I spoke too soon. By end of day yesterday my Roamio had the TiVo+ guide ads.


I spoke too soon as well today the guide listings have appeared really messing up my 8 favorite channels bumping one to a new page

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> I would bet that the general public doesn't have much interest in locally recording and indefinitely storing cable TV (especially with a semi-convoluted server-based set-up like Channels) versus the simplicity and unlimited 9-month storage of YouTube TV. But among long-time TiVo fans (the kind of folks who frequent this forum), yes, many of them favor local (non-cloud) storage. I don't think they're very representative of the general public though.


Internet down? TiVo still works. Comcast X1 doesn't work. Plus, favorite TV shows and movies are another reason for local storage. Just because something was on TV, doesn't mean it will be available to buy on DVD or Blu-Ray.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Adam C. said:


> I spoke too soon. By end of day yesterday my Roamio had the TiVo+ guide ads.


Here is a link to my experience with blocking the ads... Tivo putting junk channles into my Guide


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TKnight206 said:


> Internet down? TiVo still works. Comcast X1 doesn't work. Plus, favorite TV shows and movies are another reason for local storage. Just because something was on TV, doesn't mean it will be available to buy on DVD or Blu-Ray.


Yeah, I'm not saying that there aren't arguments in favor of a local DVR. I'm just saying that I don't think the great majority of consumers really care about those arguments to make them specifically choose a local DVR solution over a cloud DVR if the latter is simpler/cheaper/readily available. (Kind of in the same way that music consumption is all moving to online streaming too, with physical CD sales dying. Check out this animated bar chart. Pretty cool.)


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying that there aren't arguments in favor of a local DVR. I'm just saying that I don't think the great majority of consumers really care about those arguments to make them specifically choose a local DVR solution over a cloud DVR if the latter is simpler/cheaper/readily available. (Kind of in the same way that music consumption is all moving to online streaming too, with physical CD sales dying. Check out this animated bar chart. Pretty cool.)


Cloud DVRs don't work when the Internet is down.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

TKnight206 said:


> Cloud DVRs don't work when the Internet is down.


If internet outages are that big of a concern then you probably need to look into getting a different ISP. I've had Verizon Fios for over 10 years and I can only think of 2 times when there was an internet outage.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Adam C. said:


> If internet outages are that big of a concern then you probably need to look into getting a different ISP. I've had Verizon Fios for over 10 years and I can only think of 2 times when there was an internet outage.


Not all areas have adequate competition. However, my point still stands.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> Yes. The number of retail TiVo DVR users fell below 1 million a few years ago (2013, I think), so there must now be over 24 million who use TiVo DVRs from their cable TV provider. (I assume that's a worldwide figure, including the UK, Spain, and elsewhere, where TiVo has deals in place with cable TV operators).


DVR and UI licenses are ~7 or 8 million. The 24 million number is inclusive of the technologies they bought and license worldwide, like Cubiware (stb middleware, 40 customers representing 12 million users) and Digitalsmiths (prediction engine).


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Adam C. said:


> If internet outages are that big of a concern then you probably need to look into getting a different ISP. I've had Verizon Fios for over 10 years and I can only think of 2 times when there was an internet outage.


You must live in a magical place where they don't have snow storms, Nor Easters, hurricanes, tornadoes or car accidents that knock down poles. Where is this place with more than one ISP?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Adam C. said:


> Agreed. After reading about Channels and the associated media server setup required, plus the annual cost that is associated, this setup would be too cumbersome for my preference.


In my experience, not as cumbersome as getting a CableCARD paired correctly on any TiVo can be. I get PTSD just thinking about it, even since the hotlines and websites come online. The monthly or annual cost will be lower too, unless your TiVo has Lifetime/All-in.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Adam C. said:


> If internet outages are that big of a concern then you probably need to look into getting a different ISP. I've had Verizon Fios for over 10 years and I can only think of 2 times when there was an internet outage.


I agree! I've had Time Warner / Spectrum for about 12 years and my internet / cable has NEVER been out except for when the power is out so the TiVo wouldn't work anyways. So I'm all for cloud DVRS as long as you could buy additional storage as needed to instantly gain space when running low and it doesn't delete you're recordings after so long (like some of the others)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

schatham said:


> You must live in a magical place where they don't have snow storms, Nor Easters, hurricanes, tornadoes or car accidents that knock down poles. Where is this place with more than one ISP?


The magical state of New Jersey. I have both Comcast and Verizon Fios available at my home. We get occasional blizzards. Hurricanes and tornadoes are pretty much non-existent. So yeah, in 10 years I can think of 2 internet outages.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying that there aren't arguments in favor of a local DVR. I'm just saying that I don't think the great majority of consumers really care about those arguments to make them specifically choose a local DVR solution over a cloud DVR if the latter is simpler/cheaper/readily available. (Kind of in the same way that music consumption is all moving to online streaming too, with physical CD sales dying. Check out this animated bar chart. Pretty cool.)


Sorry but, a cloud DVR just introduces another possible fail-point, plus lag. Been there, and I don't need that. Plus, not everyone has an unlimited Internet data account.


----------



## JLGomez2667 (Apr 16, 2018)

Did these TIVO Motherf's just start putting commercials before my recordings.. Who the F...K do they think they r.. I paid for my dvr and an allin plan.. We need to get together and SUE there stupid A..SES..


----------



## JLGomez2667 (Apr 16, 2018)

Well im a happier camper now.. If u call tivo and tell them u dont want the preroll adds they will disable them.. lets see if they disable the banner ad on my guide for there new stupid stuff..


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pre-roll ads? When did you hear about this?


----------



## JLGomez2667 (Apr 16, 2018)

mattyro7878 said:


> Pre-roll ads? When did you hear about this?


I heard about that they where going to do it about a couple weeks ago on I think cord cutters website.. the last week they started with the bs of taking up space on my guide with a banner ad that y cant get rid of.. and yesterday I guess I had another update when mostly everytime I played one of my recordings a stupid tv ad would come up .. yes u could skip by hitting enter but bs I shouldn't have to do that.. so I called and they said it would take upto 72 hours to remove me from the bs and I did a couple forced updates and yes now there gone.. but I can see where it attempts to play the ads because it try's to connect to the web for a millisecond and then just goes to my program.. but the bs guide banner ad is still there.. next call to them will be that..


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

mattyro7878 said:


> Pre-roll ads? When did you hear about this?


TiVo inserting short advert before playing a recording


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JLGomez2667 said:


> Well im a happier camper now.. If u call tivo and tell them u dont want the preroll adds they will disable them.. lets see if they disable the banner ad on my guide for there new stupid stuff..


Nope: TiVo only will disable the pre-roll add, the Guide ad line stays.

Oh, and the pre-roll ads may come back to you later, e.g. after a software update, as has happened to others here--you may need to, then, call again to get the ads disabled.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

ufo4sale said:


> I'll make a free reality TV show if that's what a takes to keep TiVo afloat.


Nobody wants another reality show. We don't even want the currrent ones.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

JACKASTOR said:


> Nobody wants another reality show. We don't even want the currrent ones.


Mine will be the first of it's kind. Think Truman show but on a world's scale.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> Mine will be the first of it's kind. Think Truman show but on a world's scale.


Why do you think TiVo is selling so many Echo video and audio devices?


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

JLGomez2667 said:


> Did these TIVO Motherf's just start putting commercials before my recordings.. Who the F...K do they think they r.. I paid for my dvr and an allin plan.. We need to get together and SUE there stupid A..SES..


No more class action lawsuits. Don't make the ambulance chasers any richer. Robbing everyone is not the answer.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> Why do you think TiVo is selling so many Echo video and audio devices?


The only way to get a true first persons point of view, to really enjoy the experience, is to insert a chip in their head so we can get full audio and video capabilities. The hardest part is not to tell the person that he's on a "reality show." You have to pay some "serious" green backs for them not to spill the beans. Not only do I believe this could be done but I believe their actually doing it as we speak and MR Brain is their test subject. No other person would be worthy enough to don the chip.

What say you?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Has anyone got TiVo+ to work on a A93 Mini?

Mine just freezes completely at the Accept TOS page. I can’t do anything.

I don’t really care to watch anything but if they’re going to shove this on my device, I’d at least like to be able to get past the TOS acceptance page.

Maybe they should have tested better.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> Has anyone got TiVo+ to work on a A93 Mini?
> 
> Mine just freezes completely at the Accept TOS page. I can't do anything.
> 
> ...


Even your Mini finds it unacceptable.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

The Mini shows much more intelligence than most users - it actually READ the terms, and it refuses to accept them.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

kdc914 said:


> several people have stated on here that they were able to call Tivo and get the pre-roll ads removed. Please elaborate HOW you did that. I called them yesterday and was told that wasn't possible but they would email me some instructions to address the other issue I called about. Still awaiting that email after 24 hours.


You are mixing two different subjects and threads.

The information you ask for is documented over and over in the treads about the pre-roll commercials.

THIS thread is about the nasty TiVo+ ads that are being stuck all over the place in the Guide listings. TiVo has repeatedly stated to customers that they will do absolutely NOTHING to remove the TiVo+ garbage, and they do not care about the problems that any customer sees with their TiVo functionality that is related to TiVo+ or the Guide ads.


----------



## kdc914 (Jul 13, 2007)

V7Goose said:


> You are mixing two different subjects and threads.
> 
> The information you ask for is documented over and over in the treads about the pre-roll commercials.
> 
> THIS thread is about the nasty TiVo+ ads that are being stuck all over the place in the Guide listings. TiVo has repeatedly stated to customers that they will do absolutely NOTHING to remove the TiVo+ garbage, and they do not care about the problems that any customer sees with their TiVo functionality that is related to TiVo+ or the Guide ads.


yeah, I realized that shortly after posting and deleted it. Sorry.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I did submit a customer device ticket for my Mini freezing and not being able to use TiVo+

I don’t expect much of a resolution but I want it on the record that they pushed me a feature that is unusable.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TiVo support told me to reboot. Big help.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196829738129428480


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Several days ago I blacklisted mm1.tivoservice.com, rebooted TiVo and after it was back up for a few minutes I removed the blacklist (when blacklisted TiVo tries to endlessly connect every 10 seconds) and I have yet to have any ads in the guide. Previously I did the same and for a day or so they were gone - haven't figured how they came back but this time they are still missing after a much longer period of time.

If they ever come back I'll leave it blacklisted and see how that goes... anyway if they really "bother" you the above can offer some relief.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

cwoody222 said:


> Has anyone got TiVo+ to work on a A93 Mini?
> 
> Mine just freezes completely at the Accept TOS page. I can't do anything.
> 
> ...


I had the same experience. The Mini can't handle any other apps like Hulu or Prime, so it comes as no surprise that it can't handle Tivo+ either.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Is everybody else getting the same Tivo+ content?

What I get is just a bunch of Filmrise streaming channels that are on a 24 hour content loop; same stuff every 24 hours. No title info, no streaming control, no VOD, No guide.

Is this really what Tivo+ was designed to be? IMO, they could have simply added a Pluto app and had something far better.

No big deal as far as I am concerned. Tivo is my DVR, and Roku is used for everything else.

Wasn't Tivo the first box to stream Netflix?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Now PLEX has added free movies & tv
TiVo+ is in a very crowded field


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Now PLEX has added free movies & tv
> TiVo+ is in a very crowded field


And a lot of it is FilmRise content, thus a lot of overlap.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If I didn’t read the Plex announcement I would not of known that they had added the service. I believe you have to opt in to get it. 

Plex has no ads on my homepage no ads within my individual TV and movie screens and no ads if I decide to remove the Plex movies/TVs from my app.

Only if you decide to watch any of these movies or TV shows on PLEX will you get ads.

Plex knows how to do it right.


----------



## JKR123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Has anyone else’s TiVo+ guide entries disappeared? Hooray! 

I called TiVo support earlier today about an issue with my Bolt freezing up and rebooting when selecting one of these new entries from the guide (AFV). They told me just to not select these new entries until they get the issue fixed. I asked if there was any way for them to remove these from my guide in the meantime and they said no.

Well an hour later I noticed they were completely gone from my guide. I checked and my box had just performed a service connection. So I guess they figured out a way to remove them.


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

JKR123 said:


> Has anyone else's TiVo+ guide entries disappeared? Hooray!
> 
> I called TiVo support earlier today about an issue with my Bolt freezing up and rebooting when selecting one of these new entries from the guide (AFV). They told me just to not select these new entries until they get the issue fixed. I asked if there was any way for them to remove these from my guide in the meantime and they said no.
> 
> Well an hour later I noticed they were completely gone from my guide. I checked and my box had just performed a service connection. So I guess they figured out a way to remove them.


I was *just* describing this in another thread. Maybe it's worth calling them back because it's definitely making my Bolt hard reset.

Has anyone else gotten them removed, or is it maybe regional or a one-off?


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

nrnoble said:


> Is everybody else getting the same Tivo+ content?
> 
> What I get is just a bunch of Filmrise streaming channels that are on a 24 hour content loop; same stuff every 24 hours. No title info, no streaming control, no VOD, No guide.
> 
> ...


It was Roku back in 2008, (time does fly )


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

nrnoble said:


> Is everybody else getting the same Tivo+ content?
> 
> What I get is just a bunch of Filmrise streaming channels that are on a 24 hour content loop; same stuff every 24 hours. No title info, no streaming control, no VOD, No guide.
> 
> ...


I remember when they added Netflix to my Tivo HD. Tivo then proceeded to lose millions of retail customers.  Not sure why Tivo keeps pursuing adding streaming content.


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

Since a few days ago I have no TiVo+ guide entries on any of my TiVos running TE4.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

jadziedzic said:


> Since a few days ago I have no TiVo+ guide entries on any of my TiVos running TE4.


How did you do remove them?


----------



## short circuit1 (Feb 24, 2019)

jadziedzic said:


> Since a few days ago I have no TiVo+ guide entries on any of my TiVos running TE4.


. Same here. Didn't do anything to eliminate them.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> I remember when they added Netflix to my Tivo HD. Tivo then proceeded to lose millions of retail customers.


I'm pretty sure the first didn't cause the second.


----------



## JSearfoss (Nov 17, 2008)

jadziedzic said:


> Since a few days ago I have no TiVo+ guide entries on any of my TiVos running TE4.


Same here. Mine vanished a couple days ago. Running TE4.


----------



## pope90 (Oct 21, 2012)

And now weaponized:

TiVo Chooses SpotX for Monetization of Ad-Supported CTV inventory on TiVo+ and Beyond


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Guess you have to bring in the big guns to figure out how to monetize a steaming pile of crap.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

mdavej said:


> Guess you have to bring in the big guns to figure out how to monetize a *streaming* pile of crap.


FTFY


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Did it ever occur to anyone at TiVo that if you offer a new, good feature that people would want and that works well, sales will increase? Rather than forcing sub-standard content, that doesn't work well, on consumers?


----------



## JKR123 (Feb 11, 2019)

For those that no longer see the TiVo+ guide entries, did you reach out to TiVo support at all about this or did you contact them recently about a different issue? Some of us are trying to figure out why they disappeared for some people and not others. In my case, the removal change seemed to fix a totally different issue I was having (which was a welcome surprise).


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

JKR123 said:


> For those that no longer see the TiVo+ guide entries, did you reach out to TiVo support at all about this or did you contact them recently about a different issue? Some of us are trying to figure out why they disappeared for some people and not others. In my case, the removal change seemed to fix a totally different issue I was having (which was a welcome surprise).


They initially disappeared from my devices after three calls to TiVo support about the guide ribbons/banners and the pre-roll ads. But... I don't know for sure the support removed them, they seem as at a loss as we are in terms of who gets them or doesn't.

But they've since come back. Pre-roll is still gone, at least. Ultimately I downgraded one box to TE3.

After they disabled pre-roll and removed the guide ads initially, my apps stopped crashing constantly. Is that the different issue you meant?

Because of how the guide entries are placed, I'd sometimes accidentally launch TiVo+. Then I'd try to escape/back out, causing the whole device to hard reset.


----------



## JKR123 (Feb 11, 2019)

jcliff said:


> They initially disappeared from my devices after three calls to TiVo support about the guide ribbons/banners and the pre-roll ads. But... I don't know for sure the support removed them, they seem as at a loss as we are in terms of who gets them or doesn't.
> 
> But they've since come back. Pre-roll is still gone, at least. Ultimately I downgraded one box to TE3.
> 
> ...


The other issue I was referring to was not being able to pause/rewind on my tuners. It was happening to me on a daily basis and the issue seemed to surface when the guide entries were added and it disappeared when they were removed. It could just be a coincidence though. I don't use the apps very much yet so I haven't encountered that particular crashing issue yet. I really hate hearing that the new guide entries came back for you. They caused my box to do a hard reset as well.


----------

